# Обмен опытом об ортопедических средствах для сна



## Ольга61 (3 Июл 2006)

Я часто просыпаюсь с больной шеей и верхней частью спины. Моему знакомому в такой ситуации помогла смена матраса, купил ортопедический, самый жесткий. Но я слышала, что на жестком спать вредно. Помогите, пожалуйста, выбрать матрас, я имею в виду не конкретную марку, а характеристики. Да забыла написать, у меня шейный остеохондроз. Спасибо.


----------



## Helen (3 Июл 2006)

Если осложнения у Вас отсутствуют, в молодом возрасте можно рекомендовать жесткий матрас, добавив для удобства ортопедическую подушку, которая могла бы ограничить от излишних изгибов шеи во время сна.

В более старшем возрасте, особенно при наличии осложнений (грыжи, протрузии), жесткая постель противопоказана, так как может спровоцировать ухудшение.

Матрасы с блоками из независимых пружин предпочтительнее блоков с зависимыми пружинами, которые при использовании меняют форму в большей степени. 

Беспружинные матрасы являются наиболее предпочтительными.  Они также имеют характеристики, кокос придает жесткость, латекс – мягкость. Полужесткий матрас является наиболее подходящим в большинстве случаев.


----------



## ssv (28 Ноя 2006)

И все же, какую модель кто-нибудь может посоветовать для  страдальцев?


----------



## mmn (31 Янв 2008)

*Ортопедически матрасы на пенной основе.*

А кто-нибудь имел дела с матрасами на пенной основе? Например, матрасы "Tempur" Поделитесь впечатлениями.


----------



## vagre (24 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Ортопедический матрас*

Я пробовала лежать на латексном матрасе "релакс" (фабрика "Торис")- очень кофортно, но дорого (для меня). У меня грыжа l4-l5, большая. В итоге остановилась на  матрасе "Меджик-слип". Ощущения похожие, не дорого. Спим с мужем уже больше года, очень довольны оба. В меру жесткий и очень хорошая упругость


----------



## Елена Э (24 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Ортопедический матрас*

Я приобрела ортопедический матрас фирмы Торис, блок  независимых пружин, называется "Плато",   здесь одна  сторона жесткая, а другая - средней жесткости. Очень довольна. Смотрела зависимые пружины той же  марки, но отговорил продавец, сказал, что через пару лет скрипеть будет. Да и срок службы у матрасов с зависимыми пружинами  - 5 лет, с независ. - 10 лет. Еще, как считается, с независимыми пружинами хороший достигается ортопедический эффект. Еще смотрела фирмы Орматек, аскона -  не порадовали. Думаю, сделала  правильный выбор


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Ортопедический матрас*



Елена Э написал(а):


> ортопедический эффект.



Анатомический эффект соответствия. Заявленная ортопедичекая (лечебная функция) отсутствует у обычных матрасов.


----------



## natyz (10 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Ортопедический матрас*

У меня грыжа поясничного отдела 0.5мм, сплю на Матрас Орматек ORMA MEMORIX, очень довольна, хорошо отдыхаю на нем, с одной стороны жесткость высокой степени, с другой средней. Я сплю на средней жесткости.


----------



## agent (27 Окт 2009)

В салоне где продаются ортопедические матрасы есть и каталог с рекомендациями при каких заболеваниях и проблемах надо выбрать тот или иной матрас. Продавцы его любезно предоставляют, и не посредственно сами продавцы должны консультировать в данном вопросе.


----------



## Uppa (5 Дек 2009)

Необходимо соотносить Ваши физические данные и свойства матраса.

То есть для придания матрасу свойств ортопедичности, он должен быть подобран прежде всего учитывая Ваш вес.

Рекомендации:

Полным людям лучше выбирать жесткие или средней жёсткости модели матрасов: пружинные - с пружинами высокой плотности (500 шт/м2 или 250 шт/м2).

Худым лучше выбрать мягкие или средней жёсткости пружинные модели матрасов (250 пружин/м2) с наполнителем латекс. 

Людям средней комплекции подойдет большинство моделей матрасы на независимых пружинах, в частности, модели, в которых используется комбинация кокос-латекс, войлок, пенополиуретан.


----------



## dsunegin (8 Дек 2009)

У меня тоже иногда появляются боли в поясничном отделе.
Хочу купить ортопедический матрас.
Только вот не разобрался в чем преимущество беспружинного матрасас на основе слоев латекса и кокоса поо сравнению с матрасом на независимом блоке pocket spring и тоже слоев латекса и кокоса?
стоят первые существенно дороже.


Добавлено через 50 минут
Как я понял, для поясницы из этих матрасов рекумендуется модель B-3,B-4. Отличие только не ясно между ними.
толщина у них разная ну и цена вероятно. Больше не нашел пока

Что специалисты скажут?
Заранее благодарен за консультацию


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2009)

Как выбрать матрас?

Причины обращения к врачам с проблемами позвоночника разнообразны. Это – остеохондроз, грыжа межпозвоночного диска, травма, воспаление, опухоли и многие другие. Большинство из них связано с изменениями в образе жизни современного человека, и неспособностью организма приспособиться к этим стремительным изменениям. Позвоночник приспособлен к динамичному образу жизни, а современный мир провоцирует нас к деятельности, связанной с большими статичными нагрузками. Многочасовые занятия в школе способствуют формированию неправильной осанки. Компьютер и машина – неотъемлемая и не лучшая составляющая современного «пассивного» образа жизни. Дело в том, что между позвонками есть диски, выполняющие амортизирующую функцию. В течение суток питательные вещества поступают в них а, уходя, уносят с собой продукты жизнедеятельности. Природа предусмотрела механизм попеременной нагрузки и разгрузки позвоночного столба, своеобразную «помпу», для нормальной работы которой необходимо динамическое равновесие между нагрузкой и разгрузкой позвоночника. Нагрузок нам, разумеется, хватает, а как быть с разгрузкой?

Полное расслабление, длительное вытяжение с сохранением природных физиологических изгибов позвоночника – это те условия, которые необходимы для восстановления нормальных процессов в позвоночнике. Для многих единственным способом расслабления является восстановление позвоночника во время сна и отдыха.

Многие врачи и исследователи спорят между собой, на чём должен спать человек? Каким должен быть матрас? Одни советуют спать на жестких матрасах, другие - на мягких; кто-то на пружинных, кто-то на полиуретановых. Некоторые утверждают, что полезнее, когда набивка из натуральных компонентов, кокосовой стружки, из сена, из ваты, – их оппоненты выступают за искусственные пластиковые шарики, надувные и т.д.

Как можно из всей «армии» матрасов выбрать наилучший, отвечающий всем основным требованиям потребителей? Так какой же матрас может считаться самым правильным? Приведем основные требования к матрасам и подушкам, а Вы сделаете выводы.

1. Матрас должен быть комфортным, т.е. находящийся на них человек не должен чувствовать неудобств.

Комфортность, это удобство! Отсутствие удобства во время сна приводит к недосыпанию, нарушающему все функции организма. Наш организм, в силу своего биологического строения, не в состоянии приспособиться к дефициту сна. Людям требуется разное количество сна - одному достаточно вздремнуть несколько часов, другой чувствует себя ужасно, если не проспит десять часов. Во многих клинических исследованиях утверждается что сон, продолжительностью меньше 6 часов, приводит к повышению риска заболеваемости и смерти. Большинству людей ежедневно нужно спать 7-9 часов, для того чтобы мышцы позвоночника расслабились, межпозвонковые диски наполнились жидкостью и раздвинули позвонки. Проснувшись утром, мы получим запас в 2-3 см. роста, за счет увеличенных межпозвонковых дисков и будем его стаптывать и «ссиживать» в течение дня. Попробуйте вспомнить свою жизнь, и наверняка в ней окажется несколько ночей проведенных на неудобной чужой кровати, вагонной полке, и палаточной подстилке. Теперь понятно, почему комфортность постели мы ставим всегда на первое место, потому что в удобной постели мы спим долго и безмятежно и весь день чувствуем себя отдохнувшими и работоспособными!

2. Матрас должен быть гигиеничным, т.е. не иметь неприятных запахов и при контакте с телом человека не вызывать аллергических реакций, не иметь возможности заведения и размножения различных насекомых и других вредных организмов.

За время службы в матрасе накапливаются разные опасные вещества. Водном исследовании даже утверждается, что обитающие в матрасе бактерии вызывают синдром внезапной смерти удетей. Взрослый постельный клоп может прожить без пищи вплоть до одного года, Ну как тут не заговоришь о преимуществе современных материалов, в которых клопы ещё не научились жить. А запах! Именно поэтому средний рекомендуемый срок службы матраса составляет 8-10 лет. А сколько лет Вашему матрасу?

3. Матрас должен быть анатомическим, т.е. повторять контуры находящегося на нем человека.

Бытует мнение о необходимости жесткой постели и её пользе для позвоночника. Думаю, это мнение появилось с первыми панцирными кроватями. Неудобно, особенно если болит спина. Вот и стали люди по старой памяти подкладывать под панцирную сетку доски и щиты. Старая память того, что спали раньше на деревянных полатях, только забывают, что сверху должен быть тюфяк. Тюфяк соломенный или пуховой, по достатку, предназначенный для заполнения анатомических изгибов вашего тела. Иногда приводят в пример тонкую войлочную подстилку, для сна применяемую на Востоке, но при этом забывают о том, что характерной особенностью постели восточного принца было большое количество подушек, валиков и подушечек на которых он возлегал. Задача анатомичности обеспечить физиологическое положение всех отделов позвоночника во время сна. Мышцы позвоночника при этом расслабляются и отдыхают от трудной дневной работы. Чем будет обеспечена эта функция: мелкими пружинами, кокосовыми прослойками, латексной основой, вообще то не важно. Прилягте на матрас, на бок и убедитесь, что Ваш позвоночник в поясничном отделе не выгнулся в сторону как лук с натянутой тетивой, а пространство талии поддерживается матрасом. Обычно, это лучше обеспечивается мягким матрасом и если Вы привыкли спать на боку, именно такой матрас и выбирайте. Перевернитесь на спину и убедитесь, что ягодицы продавили матрас, а поясничный прогиб не висит в воздухе, не выгнулся в обратную сторону, а сохранился и поддерживается матрасом. При привычке спать на спине, матрас средней жесткости, скорее всего, понравится Вам больше. Более жесткие матрасы, нравятся тем, кто любит спать на животе, так как на таком матрасе не увеличивается прогиб поясничного отдела вперед. Возможность матраса соответствовать анатомическим особенностям Вашего тела, важное условие для отдыха во время сна.

4. Матрас должен быть ортопедическим, т.е. иметь возможность правильно проводить восстановление и профилактику возникающих функциональных нарушений человеческого организма.

Здесь кроется ещё одна проблема, почти все производители называют свои матрасы ортопедическими, хотя, по сути, они являются анатомичными. Задача анатомичности обеспечит физиологическое удобство во время сна, а задачи ортопедичности обеспечить лечебный процесс во время сна. И здесь на помощь современные материалы. Придав мягким и в то же время высоко упругим материалам своеобразную форму «гармошки», ученые получить «инструмент», обеспечивающие эту функцию. Созданные на основе разработанной технологии «ortorelax»и «detensor» изделия, матрасы, подушки и специальные покрытия, полностью обеспечивает мягкое, пластичное вытяжение позвоночника. Прекращается застой крови, расслабляются спазмированные мышцы, перестают сдавливаться нервные окончания. ВОЗ рекомендует использование ортопедических матрацев, с функцией профилактического вытяжения, при лечении и профилактике болевого синдрома в спине.

Возможность матраса способствовать расслаблению мышц тела и осуществлять профилактическое вытяжение позвоночных структур, является одним из решающих фактором при выборе постели с точки зрения профилактики боли в спине.


----------



## nuwa (9 Дек 2009)

Ну и ещё для раздумий (коллекция материалов от Доктора Ступина)aiwan:
https://www.medhouse.ru/single/8162-post1.html
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum22/thread602.html?uri=/forum22/thread602.html
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum22/thread729.html?uri=/forum22/thread729.html


----------



## dsunegin (12 Дек 2009)

Спасибо за консультацию.
Разобравшись, - решил не экономить и взять матрас на онове независимых пружин, с натуральными наполнителями латекса и кокоса;  а также обработанной тканью от насекомых  и с антиаллергенными свойствами.
Причем выбар пал на матрас с асимметричной жесткостью. С одной стороны жесткий, с другой - средней жесткости.
При необходимости или желании - смогу поменять сторонами.
Как подсказал консультант в магазине, лечебные матрасы doctor health конечно лучше, но и обычный матрас обладает не на много худшими свойствами ортопедичности и анатомичности а цена в полтора раза ниже. 
Так что,  исходя из своих возможностей решил взять Evolution "Sensitive".
Как альтернативу предложили еще и  Sleep&fly модель "Extra Latex" -она чуть дешевле.


----------



## nnka (18 Мар 2010)

Купили очень жесткий диван-кровать и теперь понимаю, что нужно смягчить поверхность. Т.к. полгода спала на жестком, а теперь прошло 8 мес после травмы позвоночника. Решила купить наматрасник.  Все же никто не ответил про матрасы TEMPUR. У них действительно уникальные свойства материала или есть аналоги подешевле?


----------



## nnka (18 Мар 2010)

Где можно полежать на этом матрасе? У вас в центре? Нигде не говорится из чего он сделан? Выглядит как из полиуретана.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2010)

Коечно полиуретан, остальное не подходит по технческим условям или по цене.
Полежите, можно даже взять пробник на дом.


----------



## Die$eL (2 Май 2010)

Здравствуйте! У меня брат сломал 12 позвонок при падении и лежит на данный момент в больнице. Перелому ещё неделя.Врачи в больнице посоветовали ему ортопедический матрац для улучшения процесса выздоровления. Они сказали лучше "плавающий" матрац ,но в городе таких не нашли.
Посоветуйте пожалуйста какой матрац лучше и где можно в Омске купить их.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2010)

Не понятно понятие "плавющий", м.б. водяной?


----------



## Die$eL (2 Май 2010)

В больнице сказали, что "плавающий", но видимо что водяной. Посоветуйте какой лучше матрац выбрать, если можно, то подскажите адреса магазинов в Омске и среднюю цену, где можно купить такой матрац. Очень нуждаюсь в консультации.
Спасибо.


----------



## АлексКО (19 Май 2010)

Добрый день, подскажите именно ортопедический матрас, а не анатомический.
Думали брать " Magniflex " - д-р Ступин, сказал, что они все анатомические, хотелось бы узнать, где узнать и купить именно ортопедический матрас ( с названием фирмы )  в Киеве !

Спасибо


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Май 2010)

Коллеги, все как-то вертится в голове вопрос, а каков механизм (принцип) действия ортопедического (или анатомического) матраца?


----------



## Доктор Попов (20 Май 2010)

Тоже не понимаю. :blush200:
С одной стороны есть немало пациентов, которым смена матраса уменьшает боли, другой больной меняет их пять штук без какого-либо эффекта. Лично я статистики не вел, и закономерностей типа "Рыжим помогает а блондинам нет" не выявил.


----------



## АлексКО (20 Май 2010)

Тоже интересно, на сколько я понял со статьи доктора Ступина, то анатомический матрас - это просто удобно спать и не ухудшается положение (состояние спины), а ортопедический  - вытягивает каким-то образом скелет ( спину ).

Правильно ли я понял?

Добавлено через 1 минуту
И вот интересно выходит, я написал д-ру СТупину фирму (magniflex), на сайте написано, что это ортопедические матрасы , а он говорит, что все они анатомические.
Так в чем разница ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2010)

Понятие условное.Такое же как анатомическая и ортопедическая стелька.


Т.е. анатомическое соотвествие и попытка создать не только разгружающий, а еще и растягивающий эффект.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Май 2010)

По поводу попытки вспоминается милый каламбур Фоменка: " Собираюсь жить вечно, пока все идет хорошо".
Попытка попыткой, но механизм действия, этих матрасов на позвоночник интересен. КАК он, матрас,  пытается воздействовать на позвоночник???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2010)

Применение аутогравитационых методик вытяжения позвоночника находит все большее применение в комплексном лечении вертеброгенных болевых синдромов. Основными методиками аутогравитационной терапии являются «Детензор» – терапия доктора К. Кинляйна, аутогравитационные «КВС» кушетки В.С. Костанбаева, орторелаксация доктора В. Умереноква.
Оторелаксационное покрытие доктора В. Умеренкова, представляет собой двухстороннюю реберную конструкцию (типа гармошки) изготовленную из экополиуретана толщиной 90-120 мм, расстояние между поперечными гранями вверху – 3-3,5 см, внизу – 2-2,5 см. Разнонаправленное действие силы тяжести и противодействующей ей силы упругости конструкции, приводит к – эксцентричному воздействию на тело пациента. В верхней половине покрытия воздействие направлено от середины в сторону головного конца, а в нижней  – в сторону ножного конца. Смещение нижней грани «гармошки» по той же механике потенцирует эффект вытяжения тела на верхних гранях.
Изменение контура тела в разных положениях (на боку, спине, животе) самопроизвольно воспроизводится конструкцией.

Добавлено через 2 минуты
Фото вот здесь:

http://pozwonocnik.ru/tovary/ti-price/metod-ortorelaksacii./


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Май 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разнонаправленное действие силы тяжести и противодействующей ей силы упругости конструкции, приводит к – эксцентричному воздействию на тело пациента. В верхней половине покрытия воздействие направлено от середины в сторону головного конца, а в нижней  – в сторону ножного конца. Смещение нижней грани «гармошки» по той же механике потенцирует эффект вытяжения тела на верхних гранях.


Вот с этого момента поподробнее и в цифрах. Какова величина силы тракции, которую создает  описанная вами конструкция на тело человека?




Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Изменение контура тела в разных положениях (на боку, спине, животе) самопроизвольно воспроизводится конструкцией.



А у горбатого тоже? Конструкция воспроизведет горб? Тогда где здесь ортопедия?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2010)

> Вот с этого момента поподробнее и в цифрах. Какова величина силы тракции, которую создает  описанная вами конструкция на тело человека?


5-7% от веса тела.





> А у горбатого тоже? Конструкция воспроизведет горб? Тогда где здесь ортопедия



А как же,на глубину до 5-6 см, да, а дальше сминание прекращается, остальное добирается обычным матрасом.
Горб, матрасом, даже ортопедическим, не исправить.
Вся ортопедия, здесь, только тракция.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Май 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 5-7% от веса тела.


При весе 70 кг получаем тракционное усилие сопоставимое с 5 кг по оси позвоночника? Фантастика))).
А это усилие прилагается с какого по какой сегмент? 5 кг от С0 до S1? Уточните, пожалуйста, это крайне важно...







Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вся ортопедия, здесь, только тракция.


Это иллюзия. Не верное толкование понятия ОРТОПЕДИЯ. Давайте отталкиваться с азов. Что такое ортопедия? Как звучит определение?  Соответствует ли определению ортопедия,  все те псевдоортопедические детали (части) мебели так широко представлены на рынке СНГ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2010)

При весе 70 кг получаем тракционное усилие сопоставимое с 5 кг по оси позвоночника? Фантастика))).
А это усилие прилагается с какого по какой сегмент? 5 кг от С0 до S1? Уточните, пожалуйста, это крайне важно...

Авторы методики утверждают, что им удалось рассчитать силу вытяжения (момент силы) сегментов тела на каждом опорном элементе (рычаге) и она колеблется около 5 % на этот каждый сегмент.




> Это иллюзия. Не верное толкование понятия ОРТОПЕДИЯ. Давайте отталкиваться с азов. Что такое ортопедия? Как звучит определение?  Соответствует ли определению ортопедия,  все те псевдоортопедические детали (части) мебели так широко представлены на рынке СНГ?



Доктор, с удовольствие выслушаю Ваше мнение.
Не могу сказать, что утверждем в чем-то, потому с удовольствием подискутирую.
Начнем с определения ортопедии:
Область медицины изучающая болезни и деформации опорно-двигательного аппарата и разрабатывающая методы их диагностики лечения и профилактики.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Май 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Авторы методики утверждают, что им удалось рассчитать силу вытяжения (момент силы) сегментов тела на каждом опорном элементе (рычаге) и она колеблется около 5 % на этот каждый сегмент.


 Что подразумевается под понятием "СЕГМЕНТ ТЕЛА"? Это отдел позвоночника? это конечности и туловище? Что конкретно?





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Область медицины изучающая болезни и деформации опорно-двигательного аппарата и разрабатывающая методы их диагностики лечения и профилактики.


Полностью с вами солидарен в этом определении. Ключевая идея ортопедии - по возможности устранить деформацию, или, как минимум, компенсировать вызванные деформацией функциональные нарушения. 
Вот исходя из этого определения обоснуйте, как "отроматрас" выполняет устранение деформации или каким макаром он компенсирует нарушенную функцию позвоночника. Даже если допустить фантастическую идею о  вытяжении в 5 кило,  то это вытяжение не должно быть "универсальным" для любой горбатой спины, для претензии на ортопедичность, это вытяжение должно учитывать:  вес, рост, ПРОПОРЦИИ, тургар тканей (в особенности связок), динамику изменений этих показателей в процессе устранения деформации (углы деформации ведь должны меняться...), наличие врожденных аномалий, перенесенные ранее переломы (если таковы присутствуют).
 Вы утверждаете, что все выше перечисленное выполняет это девайс?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2010)

> Что подразумевается под понятием "СЕГМЕНТ ТЕЛА"? Это отдел позвоночника? это конечности и туловище? Что конкретно?


Сегмент тела, в данном случае, условный отрезок тела находящегося в горизонтальном положении, от задней до передней поверхности, шириной равной ширине опорного элемента.
Как срезы Пирогова, только шириной 3 см. 





> Полностью с вами солидарен в этом определении. Ключевая идея ортопедии - по возможности устранить деформацию, или, как минимум, компенсировать вызванные деформацией функциональные нарушения.
> Вот исходя из этого определения обоснуйте, как "отроматрас" выполняет устранение деформации или каким макаром он компенсирует нарушенную функцию позвоночника. Даже если допустить фантастическую идею о  вытяжении в 5 кило,  то это вытяжение не должно быть "универсальным" для любой горбатой спины, для претензии на ортопедичность, это вытяжение должно учитывать:  вес, рост, ПРОПОРЦИИ, тургар тканей (в особенности связок), динамику изменений этих показателей в процессе устранения деформации (углы деформации ведь должны меняться...), наличие врожденных аномалий, перенесенные ранее переломы (если таковы присутствуют).
> Вы утверждаете, что все выше перечисленное выполняет это девайс?


К счастью у авторов хватило ума не заявлять всех этих способностей.
Они лишь заявляют о способности данного покрытия создавать тракционное воздействие, дополнительно к анатомическому соответствию.
Тогда зададим другой вопрос, а можно ли считать тракцию одним из методов ортопедии?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Май 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> шириной равной ширине опорного элемента.


А что такое опорный элемент? 






Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К счастью у авторов хватило ума не заявлять всех этих способностей.


Естественно:p:p:p, как можно заявлять то, чего нет?




Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда зададим другой вопрос, а можно ли считать тракцию одним из методов ортопедии?



Конечно можно. Например, скелетное вытяжение (тракция) для сопоставления отломков, тракция, как элемент предшествующий ручной репозиции вывиха плеча, тракция, как элемент в лечении коксартроза, дозировання тракция при подводном (или сухом) вытяжении позволяющая мобилизировать суставы ПДС и в некоторых случаях устранить сублюктацию и освободить менискоид, наконец тракция при манипуляции на дугоотросчатых суставах. Можно перечислять тракционные воздействия применяемые к сухожильям и фасциям конечностей и суставов при редресации, да есть тьма тьмущая моментов, где применяется тракция.


----------



## Андронека (11 Июн 2010)

Из личного опыта. Лежал два раза в районной больнице с болями в позвоночнике. Кровать -металлическая сетка, под сеткой деревянный щит, на щите старый матрас из ватина. Жуть! Боль чувствуешь в любой позе. Когда случайно прилег на процедурную кушетку (слой поролона 5-7 см сверху дермантин), удивился что болевые ощущения почти пропали.

Когда пришло время менять свой старый диван-кровать решили приобрести ортопедический матрас. Сначала хотели приобрести с блоком независимых пружин, но после анализа всего прочитанного в Интернете решили приобрести латексный трех зональный, без кокосовых прослоек, без пружин и без поролона. Покупка дорогая, но того стоит. Очень комфортно лежать на боку и на спине. Сначала показался мягким, но потом оказалось в самый раз. Когда был очередной приступ поясничной боли испытал все прелести матраса. Лежа на матрасе, боль не ощущалась, соответственно и лечение было более приятным.
********Наш матрас изображен там под заголовком "Матрасы беспружинные". Его можно назвать бюджетным среди латексных, за счет того что, всего три зоны жесткости вместо пяти или семи, небольшая толщина - 14 см, и одинаковая жесткость с двух сторон. Матрас нам обошелся чуть больше 300 долларов. Это примерно на 20% дороже чем с независимыми пружинами. Приобретали через интернет-магазин, поэтому такая достаточно низкая цена.


----------



## Бебонечка (19 Июн 2010)

С раннего детства сплю на доске (или даже двери, наверх кладу только одеяло), так как я высокая и у меня с раннего детства искревление позвоночника, сутулость, сколиоз. Как начала спать на досках - более/менее стала ходить ровно, не сутулясь. 

Я замужем 3 года, и все 3 года при переезде к мужу, мне пришлось (что ясно:p:p) спать с мужем на его кровати (2 персон). У мужа анатомический матрас (средняя степень жесткости), спим на нем.

Но последнее время у меня стала прихватывать спина (вероятно, еще продула из-за наличия кондиционера в машинах и доме и из-за того,что "бросила свои доски"). Даже ходила ко врачу, пила Мильгамму и Мидолакм для успокоения мышц.

Купила апликатор Кузнецова, повесила себе его на живот-спину, лежу с ним, смотрю ТВ, по дому хожу с ним. Помогло очень неплохо + пропила таблетки, о кот.и писала. 

Я сейчас хочу "вернуться к своим доскам", на кот.сплю с детства. А мой муж не хочет на них спать (что понятно) и говорит мне,что у нас отличный отропедический матрас (что верно) и что для моего здоровья, а также дальнейшей профилактики болей в спине, будет весьма достаточно спать на нем. Я же склоняюсь к доскам КАК В ЦЕЛЯХ профилактики, так и В ЦЕЛЯХ,что я к ним привикла и мне на них очень хорошо спать. Сейчас (пока временно) я "ушла" спать на свои доски в др.комнату, а муж остался на нашей кровати на ортопедич.матрасе.Мой вопрос к Вам:
Пожалуйста, скажите мне, если я вернусь к матрасу (бросив свои доски, на кот.мне очень хорошо и комфортно), будет ли это достаточно для профилактики спини? (да, конечно, я еще буду ходить и в зал и плавать).Так как сейчас у нас с мужем серьездная ссора, он не хочет спать без меня в разных комнатах, а я не хочу спать на кровати с матрасом, хочу свои доски. На доски муж не ляжет - исключено.
Очень прошу помочь мне.
П.С.Еще раз даю акцент на том,что мне на досках ХОРОШО и я сама не хочу их "бросать".
СПАСИБО:blush200:

Много инф изучила в пользу анатомических (ортопедических) матрасов.
Очень хорошо себя чувствую и доска = борьба с сутулостью!
Польза матраса и польза досок (или абсолютная твердая постель),что скажете?:drinks:


----------



## Мирославочка (8 Сен 2010)

Я заказывала себе ортопедический матрас вот такой «Колетт» (виробник ПП «Бонато») 



 а потом в этом же интернет магазине и ортопедическую подушку заказала, так спина стала намного реже болеть. У меня шейный остеохондроз.  Матрас жесткий, присутствует эффект зима-лето, верхняя обшивка- ткань не синтетика и с алое вера, т.е не вызовет аллергии


----------



## Kurt (9 Сен 2010)

Не пойму смысла дискуссии о орторелаксационном матрасе Умеренкова Владислава Анатольевича. На сколько я знаю он работает завкафедрой восстановительной медицины в академии Мечникова г. Санкт-Питербург. И созданный им матрас проходил все требуемые исследования, и  в отличии от многих имеет медицинский сертификат, и методику на которой основана его ортопедичность. Попробуйте спросить у продавцов псевдоортопедических матрасов на какой методике он основан и есть ли медицинский сертификат, и в лучшем случае предъявят простой гигиенический сертификат и  ответят, что он очень удобный! Я имел удовольствие общаться несколько раз с этим человеком. Кстати и вы можете сделать это при желании. Он всегда с большим удовольствием общался со мной и очень много рассказывал как пришла идея, как он ее воплощал в жизнь ее, приглашал даже в гости в академию. Раньше на его сайте был номер. Плохо только что жилки бизнесмена у него маловато и он не пытается активно продвигать свое детище на рынок медицинских изделий. Он почемуто считает, что его изделия совсем не нуждаются в рекламе. Что люди должны покупать эти матрасы как "зеленку". понимая пользу как аксиому. Типичный подход человека, профессора медицинских наук, который живет исследованием и преподаванием в сфере медицины. В свое время, он мне рассказывал, когда он только запатентовал свое изделие собственник компании Детензор пытался купить патент за большие деньги у Владислава Анатольевича. Но он, слава богу, для нас россиян отказался. Иначе, цена бы на матрасы была бы как на все изделия Детензор от 9 тысяч евро. А у нас цена эта от 9 тыс. рублей. С тех пор как я пользуюсь изделиями, это с конца 2005 года, я поклонник Владислава Анатольевича. А два года назад я докупил матрасы для всех в моей семье. Болевой синдром он самое главное быстро снимает во время обострения, а для здоровых служит профилактикой. Кому интересно на его сайте все подробно описано. Хотя, как говорит доктор Ступин, у каждого больного свои методы лечения. Но, я считаю, что для объективного выбора нужного средства желательно узнать все способы и методы лечения своих болезней! Ну а кто сомневается в пользе тракции для лечения болезеней позвоночника, с таким же успехом может сомневаться и в пользе хирургии!


----------



## Tyson001 (21 Сен 2010)

Я брал себе матрас фирмы консул, так мне посоветовал мой лечащий врач. Матрас хоть и жёсткий, но достаточно удобный, правда, он уже порядком постарел. Думаю, менять на другой. Есть ролик на ютубе . Там рассказывают про новый ортопедический матрас с подогревом и просушкой. Думаю брать его, только не известно, когда он будет в продаже. Я звонил им, говорят, что ещё вообще неизвестна дата поступления на прилавки магазинов.


----------



## Kurt (23 Сен 2010)

Не надо путать ортопедический матрас с анатомическим и другими "ну очень хорошими и удобными матрасами". Ортопедический значит лечащий и в его основе заложен какой то лечащий метод. Кроме того, у настоящего ортопедического матраса обязательно должен иметься медицинский!!! сертификат. Где должны быть указаны его лечебные свойства. Многие продавцы различных матрасов пытаются увеличить продажи за счет различных ухищрений. В том числе и называя свои матрасы лечащими. Опилки, кокосовая стружка, эффект лета или зимы, шелуха свежего урожая, эффект прошлогоднего снега и так далее- на что только не идут производители лишь бы продать свои матрасы. Дают им какие то невероятные названия. Некоторые приглашают знаменитых людей, чтоб те сделали им рекламу. Не мое дело судить их, ведь каждый зарабатывает по своему и живет со "своей правдой" и по своим этическим законам. На самом деле, ортопедических матрасов не так уж и много, впрочем, как и зарегистрированных методов лечения позвоночника. И искать их нужно среди поставщиков и производителей медицинских изделий. Можно даже далеко не ходить, и здесь на сайте в рекомендациях консультантов найти нужные ссылки на эти матрасы и их производителей. Например, Многоуважаемый мною доктор Ступин частенько дает консультации на эту тему, впрочем как и на множество других тем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2010)

> Польза матраса и польза досок (или абсолютная твердая постель),что скажете?


Тут главное комфорт и удобство.
Удобно и хорошо!


----------



## Tyson001 (29 Сен 2010)

Kurt написал(а):


> Не надо путать ортопедический матрас с анатомическим и другими "ну очень хорошими и удобными матрасами". Ортопедический значит лечащий и в его основе заложен какой то лечащий метод. Кроме того, у настоящего ортопедического матраса обязательно должен иметься медицинский!!! сертификат. Где должны быть указаны его лечебные свойства.


А кто с вами спорит. Тут дело вот в чём, если вещь, помимо того, что она полезна для здоровья, ещё и создаёт вам комфорт и удобство, то это же хорошо. Здесь не сложная логика. Понятно, что разные фирмы пытаются продать побольше своей продукции, но одно дело, если они берут качеством, другое, если обманом. Это разные вещи, согласитесь.


----------



## barkass (29 Сен 2010)

Tyson001;58977]Я брал себе матрас фирмы консул написал(а):


> Не надо путать ортопедический матрас с анатомическим и другими "ну очень хорошими и удобными матрасами"..


Товарищ, вы истину говорите, но с другой стороны - вы когда матрас выбираете, вы руководствуетесь лишь  точностью понятий и врачебной теорией?) Я - нет, мне главное чтобы было удобно, полезно и т.д., а ортопедический он или нет я честно говоря на название мало внимания обращаю ) Главное как там всё на практике... Ну, если конечно дело не настолько плохо что обычный матрас противопоказан.


----------



## Kurt (1 Окт 2010)

Сейчас, после 6 лет жизни с диагнозом грыжа позвоночника, при выборе матраса я действительно очень требователен и знаю как правильно выбирать матрас. До этого я был обучен и мог спать на чем угодно и где угодно и в любом положении, даже стоя по шею в болоте. Так что, на каких матрасах я спал даже не помню. Болезнь заставляет стать специалистом в той области где она проявляется. Мало того, еще и начать следить за правильной жизнью своих родных и близких, а иногда давать советы другим разным людям. Но, к сожалению, обычно люди учатся на своих ошибках.


----------



## Rokky (9 Фев 2011)

Привет всем! Уже все уши прожужжали мне про ортопедическую подушку и ортопедический же матрас, мол это очень полезно для спины, которая у меня иногда побаливает. Лично я пару раз спала на таких, подушка показалсь вообще не удобной, а матрас просто упругий и все – у меня на кровати такой же. Откуда столько шума, неужели есть реальная разница и если она такая реальная, то почему я не заметила?


----------



## Kurt (9 Фев 2011)

В основном причина основная в том что вы ни чего не поняли в недобросовестности некоторых производителей которые норовят назвать ортопедическими изделиями любое изделие лишь бы оно продавалось. У настоящего ортопедического изделия должен быть медицинский сертификат например у Орторелаксационных изделий такой есть! Если бы вы их попробовали вряд ли сказали бы что ни чего не почувствовали. К подушке конечно надо привыкать в большинстве случаев, а вот матрас это действительно находка для тех у кого какие либо отклонения в позвоночнике есть, впрочем у кого их нет тоже нелишним будет на таком матрасе спать как для профилактики. Это я как давнишний их пользователь пишу.


----------



## Девушка (9 Фев 2011)

> Это я как давнишний их пользователь пишу.



А какой фирмы у вас матрас?


----------



## Kurt (10 Фев 2011)

Сплю на матрасе фирмы питерской Тинер-тм. Теперь она орторелакс помоему называется. А вот изделия точно называются орторелаксационными.


----------



## Troshah (10 Фев 2011)

Rokky написал(а):


> Привет всем! Уже все уши прожужжали мне про ортопедическую подушку и ортопедический же матрас, мол это очень полезно для спины, которая у меня иногда побаливает. Лично я пару раз спала на таких, подушка показалсь вообще не удобной, а матрас просто упругий и все – у меня на кровати такой же. Откуда столько шума, неужели есть реальная разница и если она такая реальная, то почему я не заметила?



Насчет подушек согласна на 100% )) неудобные они. А матрасы только слышала. Но все что слышала – хорошее, типа они удобнее в пятьсот раз и высыпаешься на них очень хорошо.


----------



## Фионита (10 Фев 2011)

Это вы на подушки зря говорите, видимо не попадалось хороших образцов. Что касается матрасов, я себе год назад купила ортопедический, сейчас вообще представления не имею, как можно спать на чем то другом. И дело СОВСЕМ не в упругости!


----------



## Rokky (10 Фев 2011)

А в чем фишка то матрасов? Расскажите, поделитесь. А еще не назовете ли «образцы» подушек? ) любопытно


----------



## Kurt (11 Фев 2011)

Фишка матраса фирмы орторелакс как и впрочем их подушек в том что они выполнены в форме так называемой направленной гармошки. Под весом человека потом гармошка разъезжается и тем самым расслабляет позвоночник. Все гениальное просто.  С виду простой матрас только в чехле. Подушка необыкновенной формы конечно. И чтоб она работала нужно ее перед сном сжимать как пружину заводить типа. Я месяца три привыкал. Видимо шейный отдел искривлен у меня еще. Пока более менее восстановил не мог спать. Сейчас комфортно себя чувствую. На матрасе получается уже 5 лет сплю. Подушке 4 наверно, причем подушка приплющилась маленько, но от того что ее приходится сжимать перед сном работает даже еще лучше. Тоесть спать удобнее.


----------



## abelar (11 Фев 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> сейчас вообще представления не имею, как можно спать на чем то другом. И дело СОВСЕМ не в упругости!


Согласен! Вы даже не представляете, на чем спит 70% населения! После таких лежанок, любая нормальная кровать покажется ортопедической!
Сейчас положение меняется. Приходит интерес на только к качеству того, на чем спим, но и к качеству материалов! Люди стали интересоваться сортами полиуретана (их 8), плотностью спанбонда, стайлексом, синтепоном, характеристикой пружин! Не далек тот час, когда все будут спать на хороших кроватях и хороших матрасах!good перестанем считать простонормальные матрасы -ортопедическими, заметим, что:
 на родине "ортопедических" матрасов люди дома спят на кокосовых -джутовых, ватных, льняных материалах. А поролоновые матрасы используют только в гостинницах.:blush200:


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Фев 2011)

Но дело не только в матрасе и подушке. Можно и на идеальной постели не высыпаться. А в горах мы порой спим черте как, в тонком спальнике на камнях и при этом как убитые, потому что вернулись к природной потребности в сне, погуляв денек на воздухе. И. при прочих равных, хороший сон обеспечивается не матрасом, а тем, что твориться в голове и умением расслабляться. А это самое сложное, тут надо над собой работать.


----------



## Фионита (11 Фев 2011)

Rokky написал(а):


> А в чем фишка то матрасов? Расскажите, поделитесь. А еще не назовете ли «образцы» подушек? ) любопытно



Нужно просто лечь на него однажды, дальше сама все поймешь. А подушки сейчас просто вбейте «подушки ортопедические», и все что дороже трех тысяч, то круто, остальное лично у меня вызывает сомнение. Вот так


----------



## Rokky (11 Фев 2011)

Нууу за эту сумму я даже не сомневаюсь что подушки волшебные. А насчет матрасов – сколько они стоят и какой у них ценовой коридор? До скольки рублей можно даже не смотреть?


----------



## Kurt (11 Фев 2011)

У нас в Иркутске дороже двух тысяч подушки уже еле еле берут, какие там три. Матрасы за двадцать тоже самое. Вот питерцам повезло пошел и купил матрасы и подушки орторелакс и все по низком ценам. До нас пока доберутся как минимум в два раза ценами обрастают. Хотя подозреваю что в москве возможно дороже цены чем у нас.


----------



## Rokky (14 Фев 2011)

Спасибо за наводку! По второй ссылке там упоминания о Дикуле. Это тот самый, который центры реабилитационные открыл? Много слышала про этого дядьку, он имеет какое-то отношение к матрасам?


----------



## Семен (14 Фев 2011)

конечно имеет, реклама+имя=деньги. 
В общем как-то захотелось мне матрас прикупить такой, посмотрел, кровать двуспальная, матрас получается около 20К, скажем для Иркутска это достаточные деньги, но погоорив с девушкой продавцом, конечно же строя ей "глазки", все-таки выудил инфу, что это не ЛЕЧЕБНЫЕ, а обычные ортопедические матрасы, а цена такая, потмоу что Дикуль рекламирует. 
В отличие от Орторелаксационных с тракцией, эти матрасы не лечат, на них просто удобно спать. 
Кстати покрытие орторелаксационное обошлось в 17 тысяч, фирма Тинер кажется.
Спсибо Kurt"у, котоырй дал инфу мне полезную


----------



## Фионита (17 Фев 2011)

Rokky написал(а):


> Спасибо за наводку! По второй ссылке там упоминания о Дикуле. Это тот самый, который центры реабилитационные открыл? Много слышала про этого дядьку, он имеет какое-то отношение к матрасам?



Он самый  отношение имеет самое непосредственное, он их проектировал от и до. Про это даже фильм есть на ютюбе. А ты говоришь — упругость )

Добавлено через 10 минут


Семен написал(а):


> конечно имеет, реклама+имя=деньги.
> В общем как-то захотелось мне матрас прикупить такой, посмотрел, кровать двуспальная, матрас получается около 20К, скажем для Иркутска это достаточные деньги, но погоорив с девушкой продавцом, конечно же строя ей "глазки", все-таки выудил инфу, что это не ЛЕЧЕБНЫЕ, а обычные ортопедические матрасы, а цена такая, потмоу что Дикуль рекламирует.
> В отличие от Орторелаксационных с тракцией, эти матрасы не лечат, на них просто удобно спать.
> Кстати покрытие орторелаксационное обошлось в 17 тысяч, фирма Тинер кажется.
> Спсибо Kurt"у, котоырй дал инфу мне полезную



Ну не знаю.))) Я слышала, что очень часто пытаются просто "пристроиться" к бренду Дикуля... такие "приспособленцы" лечебными, конечно, не являются. Но вот настоящие, которые куплены у официальных представителей очень даже помогают) опять же советую посмотреть ролик на ютубе.) Тут ведь, как повезет))


----------



## Rokky (18 Фев 2011)

Посмотрю фильмец. Если это правда его разработка, то такому ортопедическому матрасу у меня доверие есть... :drinks:


----------



## Наденька (19 Фев 2011)

Я озадачена поиском ортоматраца, подушки и "накидки" на автомобильное кресло.

Много хорошего прочитала о ОртоРелаксе.
Но подобных изделий (по типу Детензор) множество (медекс, например), кто лучше? Кого выбрать?


----------



## Kurt (20 Фев 2011)

А вы по предназначению из этих двух видов выбирайте матрас и все для вас будет просто. Если для лечения позвоночника и профилактики заболеваний, то нужен лечебный, то есть орторелаксационный, в основе которого заложен тракционный метод лечения, а если просто матрас - Дикуля. Можете еще видео скачать какой хороший это матрас и смотреть лежа на нем, чтоб реклама дополнительно на спину действовала.  Независимые пружины кстати, есть у многих производителей матрасов, с различными степеньни жесткости для разных участков тела. Если бы и их Дикуль рекламировал выбор для некоторых был еще наверно сложнее.  Вообще доверие к Дикулю пошатнулось у меня лет пять назад, когда я в аптеке увидел огромное колличество бальзамов, кремов и еще каких то средств с его именем,  не относящиеся к заболеваниям позвоночника. Хотя может они и действуют.


----------



## Селебрина (20 Фев 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> Нужно просто лечь на него однажды, дальше сама все поймешь. А подушки сейчас просто вбейте «подушки ортопедические», и все что дороже трех тысяч, то круто, остальное лично у меня вызывает сомнение. Вот так


Помедленнее, я записываю...:nyam: Значит, стоит только цену на подушку поставить больше трёх тысяч и всё? Будет крутая подушка? yahoo
Не стоит ориентироваться исключительно по цене товара, это ложный путь. aiwan


----------



## Моби Дик (27 Фев 2011)

С подушками все несколько сложнее. Важно учитывать основную позу, в которой спите. Т.к. я сплю на спине, то мне лично - удобно. Но мои дочь и муж спят полу-боком на животе (даже не знаю, как такую позу точно описать), они эту подушку забраковали, потому мне досталась. Наверное, есть орто-подушки для сна на животе? Хотя, какой тогда в них смысл?

Добавлено через 2 минуты
Моя не за 3 тысячи, и даже не за полторы. Случайно купила ее в Копейке пару лет назад на пробу. Год она пролежала бесхозной, чтобы добро не пропадало начала юзать. Оказалось, что мне подходит.


----------



## Фионита (10 Мар 2011)

_“С раннего детства сплю на доске (или даже двери, наверх кладу только одеяло), так как я высокая и у меня с раннего детства искривление позвоночника, сутулость, сколиоз. Как начала спать на досках - более/менее стала ходить ровно, не сутулясь. “_У меня бабушка прожила до 90 лет и всю жизнь спала на досках, бегала до последнего. Но я, все-таки, в поисках хорошего ортопедического матраса


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Мар 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> _“С раннего детства сплю на доске (или даже двери, наверх кладу только одеяло), так как я высокая и у меня с раннего детства искривление позвоночника, сутулость, сколиоз. Как начала спать на досках - более/менее стала ходить ровно, не сутулясь._


_
 Абсолютно точно, лучший из всех матрасов. Только одно но, ватное одеяло сложить в двое, а через пол года его необходимо заменить на новое. Самое прикольное это когда изготовителю матрасов задаешь вопрос: "а как это работает?". В ответах  просто беспредельное пространство для глупости))))))._


----------



## Didishka (12 Мар 2011)

И я слышала про доски, но тоже ищу матрас, все-таки  . У меня небольшая грыжа межпозвоночного диска в поясничном отделе. Занимаюсь своей спиной в реабилитационном центре Бубновского, но знаю, что его главный конкурент Дикуль, который также успешно работает с проблемами спины. Недавно услышала про то, что Дикуль разработал матрасы, производит которые фирма «Аскона». Вычитала примерно такую фразу: «Уже несколько лет компания «Аскона» производит матрасы Mediflex и вместе с Валентином Ивановичем Дикулем успешно улучшает качество сна как здоровых, так и страдающих заболеваниями опорно-двигательного аппарата людей» 
Кто-нибудь что-нибудь слышал по этому поводу или может быть уже приобрел такой матрас?


----------



## Фионита (12 Мар 2011)

Я сама не пользовалась этими матрасами еще, но ходила на выставку в экспоцентр на презентацию. По-моему они выпустили новую коллекцию с 1 марта этого года, планирую купить себе, так что ждите отзывов скоро!!! )


----------



## Didishka (13 Мар 2011)

А его матрасы чем-нибудь отличаются принципиально от ортопедических матрасов других производителей?


----------



## Татоша (13 Мар 2011)

Я тоже все думаю,какой матрас выбрать? 
Пока сплю на полу ,на тонком поролоновом матрасе, а место рядом с мужем гордо заняла наша собака
Так что делитесь своими наработками! Если не жалко


----------



## Фионита (14 Мар 2011)

Didishka написал(а):


> А его матрасы чем-нибудь отличаются принципиально от ортопедических матрасов других производителей?


 
Вот зашла на сайт этих матрасов, там есть раздел вопрос-ответ. Женщина задает подобный вопрос, вот что ей на это отвечает сам Дикуль: 
_“Наше тело можно разделить на 7 различных зон: голова, плечи, спина, таз и бедра, колени, голени и ступни. 
Во время сна каждая из зон требует опору соответствующей для нее жесткости. 
Исходя их этих условий в лаборатории сна на фабрике «Аскона» под моим руководством был разработан 7-ми зональный пружинный блок. 
Благодаря использованию проволоки различного диаметра, каждая из зон получает опору соответствующей для нее жесткости. 
Такой блок полностью повторяет изгибы тела и поддерживает позвоночник в естественном положении.” _


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Мар 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> “Наше тело можно разделить на 7 различных зон: голова, плечи, спина, таз и бедра, колени, голени и ступни.
> Во время сна каждая из зон требует опору соответствующей для нее жесткости.


 а между головой и плечами шея ничего не требует? Требую только колени, а локтевые, лучезапястные и голеностопные суставы не требуют? 





Фионита написал(а):


> Такой блок полностью повторяет изгибы тела и поддерживает позвоночник в естественном положении.”


  и если на него ляжет горбатый, то такой блок полностью повторит изгибы горба, поддержит горб в естественном положении и горбу будет комфортно и хорошо. Ура!!! Маразм крепчает.


----------



## Didishka (14 Мар 2011)

*Фионита*, Ну если вы так активно пропагандируете его матрасы и уже определились с покупкой? почему вы зашли на этот сайт? Или остались сомнения? 

*Игорь Зинчук,*  если я правильно понимаю Вы против матрасов, разработанных под руководством Дикуля или Вам просто не понравилась формулировка?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Мар 2011)

Didishka написал(а):


> Вы против матрасов, разработанных под руководством Дикуля или Вам просто не понравилась формулировка?


 
Ничего не имею лично против Дикуля, да и вообще будь кого. Я против обмана. Если в изделии заявлено ОРТОПЕДИЯ, то должно быть обоснование как это должно работать. Та попытка обоснования,  которую я процитировал постом выше,  просто "на голову неналазит" и я конкретно указал, в чем и где именно она "неналазит". Ортопедия это исправление деформации,   приспособление  под деформацию это не ортопедия. Что бы было более понятно пример: есть стельки ортопедические,  это индивидуальный продукт изготавливаемый под форму стопы,  после снятия отпечатка стопы, а есть стелька идущая с завода изготовителя. Матрац серийного производства априори не может быть ортопедическим))).
 Когда-то давно были ортопедические кроватки. Изготавливались под конкретный сколиоз в сколиозных интернатах при СССР. Детки спали в них ночью. Понятно в чем заключается  обман изготовителей этих девайсов?


----------



## Фионита (14 Мар 2011)

Didishka написал(а):


> *Фионита*, Ну если вы так активно пропагандируете его матрасы и уже определились с покупкой? почему вы зашли на этот сайт? Или остались сомнения?



Да нет, сомнений почти нет, просто всегда хочется иметь альтернативу, ну или одобрение собственного выбора еще кем-то ну или не одобрение 

*Игорь*, а что вы можете предложить взамен? Вы понимаете, мы же профаны в этом вопросе, а здоровыми всем быть хочется, вот и пытаемся разобраться, чтобы вылечить маразм)))


----------



## Borya (14 Мар 2011)

Я купил в Асконе матрас из серии BioFamily. Мы с женой совершенно разной комплекции, большой разницей в весе, разными проблемами спины. Мы уже думали, как говориться, раздвигать кровати. А потом наткнулись на матрас Медифлекс, он специально предназначен для пар с разницей в весе и к тому же там разная жесткость правой и левой стороны. Повезло, что попали на акцию «рассрочка на год без процентов», иначе к сожалению не смогли бы его себе позволить. Я вам скажу, этот матрас стоит того!


----------



## солнышко (15 Мар 2011)

Я тоже в Асконе матрас приобрела. "Идеал", кажется, называется. Не знаю на счет "ортопедичности", но спать реально удобнее, чем на обычном поролоновом. Утро-самое прекрасное время суток теперь - спина не болит после сна.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Мар 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> а что вы можете предложить взамен?


 
я не изготавливаю изделия и ничего не продаю. Я констатирую факт - ортопедический матрас это обман. То как объясняют его действие обман  вперемешку с глупостью. Матрац для сна, на котором удобно спать,  это удобный матрац для сна и не более. Он ничего не исправляет и ничего не меняет в позвоночнике. Давая рекомендации: "жесткая постель",   врач должен понимать, зачем нужна эта самая  жесткая постель, для каких целей и что происходит с телом на этой жесткой постели. Почему первые две ночи на ней очень некомфортно спать и почему все последующие ночи сон возвращается в норму.
 Для больного все эти вопросы не нужны. Матрац должен быть жестким и не продавливаться кусками, не должно быть эффекта "гамака". Изготовитель имеет значение лишь в плане качества материалов и качества работы. 
Самостоятельно, просто и максимально эффективно можно изготовить дома постель для проблемного позвоночника при помощи щита, на который кладется обычный ватный стеганый матрац. Периодически матрац меняют по мере износа. Самый простой вариант ватный матрац на полу, аля закос под Японию))).
 Для тех, кто хочет сохранить вид спальни европейский,  покупайте жесткий матрац на кровать. Чем обеспечить жесткость, или современным пружинным блоком, или новомодными синтетическими материалами, или кокосом, или соломой радикального значения не имеет.


----------



## Olma (15 Мар 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Водяной вам не нужен, а вот это посмотрите. Их так же называют "плавающими" за эффект расслабления.
> 
> http://ortorelax.com/forsleep.html
> 
> Если что, в личке подскажу рассыльщика.


 
Уважаемый Федор Петрович!

Логично предположить, что при такой конструкции лечебного матраса, как Орторелакс, спать на нем можно только на спине.
Это действительно так?


----------



## nuwa (15 Мар 2011)

Didishka написал(а):


> *Фионита*, Ну если вы так активно пропагандируете его матрасы и уже определились с покупкой? почему вы зашли на этот сайт? Или остались сомнения?


Какие могут быть сомнения у  рекламщика? Даже если вдруг он и, действительно, приобрёл тот товар, который рекламирует. Просто надо как-то попытаться обойти цербера этого форума nuwa, которая уже давно наблюдает за Фионитой и, наконец, получила основание прихлопнуть очередного "заигравшегося в пользователя".


----------



## Фионита (15 Мар 2011)

nuwa написал(а):


> Какие могут быть сомнения у  рекламщика? Даже если вдруг он и, действительно, приобрёл тот товар, который рекламирует. Просто надо как-то попытаться обойти цербера этого форума nuwa, которая уже давно наблюдает за Фионитой и, наконец, получила основание прихлопнуть очередного "заигравшегося в пользователя".



Так как вы администратор, я даже не буду спорить, ведь вы последняя инстанция на этом форуме)))


----------



## nuwa (15 Мар 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> ведь *вы* последняя инстанция на этом форуме)))


*Вы* правы, нас много. И все, как один - последняя инстанция...


----------



## Фионита (15 Мар 2011)

nuwa написал(а):


> *Вы* правы, нас много. И все, как один - последняя инстанция...



Жуткова-то получается))))


----------



## Didishka (15 Мар 2011)

Borya написал(а):


> Повезло, что попали на акцию «рассрочка на год без процентов», иначе к сожалению не смогли бы его себе позволить. Я вам скажу, этот матрас стоит того!


 Скажите, а акция еще действует?


----------



## Borya (15 Мар 2011)

Вроде да. Насколько я помню, она в конце марта завершается! Посмотри на всякий случай на сайте. У них новая коллекция идет со скидкой 30%!!! Прикиньте?..


----------



## Kurt (16 Мар 2011)

> Логично предположить, что при такой конструкции лечебного матраса, как Орторелакс, спать на нем можно только на спине.
> Это действительно так?


 Нет конечно, спать комфортно как угодно на этом матрасе. И на спине и на боку. Спать на нем одно удовольствие. Утром чувствуется что спина отдохнула. Если острый период то эффект чувствуется когда ложишься на матрас уже. На словах не объяснишь. Попробуйте где нибудь полежать хотя бы на нем. Хотя, есть такая вероятность, без полиэтиленовой упаковки не дадут полежать. Это действительно ортопедический матрас который лечит и помогает, осмелюсь утверждать, всем, особенно в острый период очень хорошо избавляет от боли. У него конструкция такая. С 2006 года сплю на нем и получаю действительно одно удовольствие.


----------



## Didishka (16 Мар 2011)

Borya написал(а):


> Вроде да. Насколько я помню, она в конце марта завершается! Посмотри на всякий случай на сайте. У них новая коллекция идет со скидкой 30%!!! Прикиньте?..


 
Интересно) Ок, спасибо, посмотрю)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Мар 2011)

Мальчики и девочки! Перестаньте "заморачиваться" на матрасах! Доктор Игорь Зинчук дал исчерпывающий ответ на "матрасную" тему. Конечно, продавцы настойчиво хотят продать свой товар, даже если проку от него для покупателя нет.


----------



## Татоша (16 Мар 2011)

Так на чем спать-то? Уж лучше матрас будет псевдо ортопедический, чем кусок поролона? Вот интересно, на чем сами врачи спят, а?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Мар 2011)

Татоша написал(а):


> Вот интересно,на чем сами врачи спят,а?


 
Обычная дубовая двуспальная кровать. Матрац пружинный, максимальный по жесткости на то время, фирму изготовителя не помню, так как покупал 7 лет назад, да и не заморачивался особо.


----------



## Kurt (17 Мар 2011)

Интересно, только я один сплю на орторелаксационном матрасе? Почему ни кто про него ни чего не пишет? Или он только на мое здоровье так хорошо действует? Напишите еще кто нибудь если такие есть. А то, если он только на меня действует, зачем я о своих ощущениях пишу. Вроде хочу помочь людям, а получается ли это сделать, уже сомневаюсь.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Мар 2011)

Kurt написал(а):


> А то, если он только на меня действует, зачем я о своих ощущениях пишу.


Чтобы мы все порадовались за вас. Разве это маловажно?


----------



## Med-ex (25 Мар 2011)

Матрац "MEDEX" для пассивной разгрузки позвоночника в лежачем положении с силой вытяжения 7%. 
(матрац для ночного сна) -индивидуальное изготовление.

Рекомендован при острых и хронических заболеваниях позвоночника, снимает болевые ощущения, пролежни у лежачих больных, корректирует осанку.


----------



## Romantic (9 Апр 2011)

Товарисч Med-ex

а вот расскажите, как матрасик-то работает?
что означает "сила вытяжения ...%" и как сие происходит на практике?

Внимание опыт МАТРАСЫ ORTORELAX

дозвонился, расспросил, узнал ценик на индивидуальный размер 2000х700х120 - 7,500р

Прихожу значит, поглядеть. через проходную Мезона идем пять минут неторопясь,
заходим в "офис-склад" пред входом в который лежит кусок пол метра самого этого
ортопедического матраса, для вытирания ног

По ходу дела выясняется, что цена за мой размер не 7,500 а 8,840.
А звонил я по телефону с сайта не им а конкурентам, 
которые делают тоже самое но не правильно,
а разработали и зарегистрировали разработку в ОртоРелакс..
ничего короче не понял в итоге, но поглядеть решил таки.

В "офисе" никого окромя менеджера, которая меня встретила с проходной и 
пол помещения забитого матрасами- натыкано все вдоль стен на полу,
половина без упаковки. Подушки лежат на полках в чехлах.

Так же стоит три кровати с матрасами на пробу. С виду обычный полиуретан (паралон) с
продольной нарезкой как бы для вытяжения позвоночника. Плотность менеджер не знает.
Определяет их как "ЖЕСТКИЙ"(розовый) и "МЯГКИЙ"(белый). 
Полежал 15 минут на ОРТОПЕДИЧЕСКОМ МАТРАСЕ 2000х900х90- удобно.
В этот момент менеджер нахваливает, рассказывает как все раскупается,
как все помогает, какой прекрасный ортопедический эффект, что гарантия 10 лет...
Тут я сменив подозрения на милость привожу ее в состояние аффекта, 
задав стандартный вопрос: "так у вас есть сертификат и бланк гарантийный"

На что она проводит аналогию с обувью, дескать: как?! какая бумажка?!
на обувь к примеру не дают гарантийный талон, ведь же износ!
Тут тоже самое, ведь говорю же 10 лет! а вы не верите!

В процессе беседы выясняется что ортопедическим матрас 
уже считается толщиной от 120мм (лежал я в "офисе" на "ортопедическом" 90мм )...
пр чем 120 получается при подкладывании ровного листа "эко-полиуретана"
30мм под тот же "ортопедический" матрац 90мм..

В итоге я приобрел на пробу ортопедическую подушку за 1700р.
Сплю теперь на подухе набитой вродь синепоном:
100% high quality fiber фирма TOGAS studio 
Большеватая, но я ее подбиваю как надо пред сном, чтоб ямка под затылок 
и "кочка" под шею- сплю намана

В соседнем с работой строительном магазине нашел лист вспенненого полиуретана 2000х1000х100мм
Щупал минут 5.. такой же!! а стоит 1500р. Ибо диван жесткый, я его с верху и на пару лет хватит

ИМХО: Орторелакс матрасы обычные анатомические с завышенной ценой
и не ясным сроком службы.


----------



## Romantic (9 Апр 2011)

хотя Kurt пишет в соседней теме:

Фишка матраса фирмы орторелакс как и впрочем их подушек в том что они  выполнены в форме так называемой направленной гармошки. Под весом  человека потом гармошка разъезжается и тем самым расслабляет  позвоночник. Все гениальное просто.   С виду простой матрас только в чехле. Подушка необыкновенной формы  конечно. И чтоб она работала нужно ее перед сном сжимать как пружину  заводить типа. Я месяца три привыкал. Видимо шейный отдел искривлен у  меня еще. Пока более менее восстановил не мог спать. Сейчас комфортно  себя чувствую. На матрасе получается уже 5 лет сплю. Подушке 4 наверно,  причем подушка приплющилась маленько, но от того что ее приходится  сжимать перед сном работает даже еще лучше. Тоесть спать удобнее.


----------



## Romantic (9 Апр 2011)

Kurt подсобите пжлст
Обясните мне неразумному про подушку орторелакс, ато выбрасывать иль под кота подкладывать 1700р не хоцца...
че как там ее взбивать?!
я так разумею, вы у них приобретали?: *********
в Питере на территории мезона якобы их магаз- дак там развод какой-то...
тем неменее подушку я взял, дабы убедиться в чем либо.
пока удобно сплю на подухе набитой вродь синепоном:
100% high quality fiber фирма TOGAS studio


----------



## Семен (10 Апр 2011)

Ходили с женой на выходных подбирать матрас, так как этот стал совсем плох и я вообще сплю на полу  ,бросив 3 одеяла под себя  Как всегда заходим в магазин и подлетает продавец и вот, мол, матрасы то ортопедичиские, а не просто какие-то, я отвечаю (спасибо Игорю Зинчуку), а как он лечит? ортопедический, значит должен помогать позвоночнику.
Вот тут я и увидел в глазах продавца удивление, девушка удивилась, поулыбалась и сказала, что правильно, я сказал и не нужно такие провокационые вопросы ей задавать  СОшлись на том, что на этом матрасе просто удобно спать  и никакой ортопедической функции он не несет


----------



## Kabamanga (12 Апр 2011)

Всем привет. Нужен матрас средней жёсткости с высокой ортопедичностью. Вот два варианта, один пружинный и другой беспружинный
По свойствам они почти одинаковы, но цены различаются аш в два раза, есть ли какие-то непоколебимые преимущества у беспружинного матраса, чтобы вырать именно его?


----------



## Romantic (13 Апр 2011)

из этих двух - на независимых пружинах преимущественнее.
А вообще, читайте советы доктора Ступина про матрацы.

ИМХО: пассивных ортопедических спальных приспособ не бывает..


----------



## Kabamanga (13 Апр 2011)

Вот и я предполагаю, что независимые пружины лучше, но беспружинный дороже, может тут дело в дороговизне материалов или в долговечности?


----------



## Romantic (13 Апр 2011)

в России нет законов регулирующих наценку.
Наценка зависит от желания продавца выжать больше,
от спроса, от затрат на рекламу продукта,
от маркетинговой фишки рекламы продукта,
от какого-то третестепенного дополнения конструкции,
от размера помещения и качества воздуха в котором матрац лежит

Хотя если логически.. латекс не скрипит чрез какие-то годы
нужно смотреть наполнение обоих,
на какой вес расчитаны, чего-где кокоса и пр.

по ценнику не сравнивайте- не логично


----------



## Kurt (14 Апр 2011)

Доброго времени суток всем. Давно не заходил на форум. Да весна наступила, ездил на велосипеде в легкой одежде, продуло и простыл. Все с утра по работам садам и школам разбежались, появилась пассивная возможность полистать форум, лежа на этом самом матрасе ORTORELAX. Лежу наслаждаюсь полулежа. Гармошка под спиной там видимо разьехалась - хорошо. Релакс одним словом. 
﻿
С Romantic-oм не согласен конечно, и спина моя тоже не согласна, что ОРТОПЕДИЧЕСКИЙ матрас это кусок поролона, как он пишет: "....лист вспенненого полиуретана. Щупал минут 5.. такой же! а стоит 1500р...." или "...Орторелакс матрасы обычные анатомические с завышенной ценой
 и не ясным сроком службы....". Неправда!!!! 
﻿
Вот цена конечно согласен высоковата. Хотя, если посчитать сколько денег уходит на массажи и лекарства, то относительно нормально. Но я однозначно за снижение и цены, всеми руками и ногами. Пусть будет более доступно, хоть будет с кем поделиться впечатлениями. А то пишу здесь свои впечатления один, как белая ворона. 
﻿
Срок службы действительно неясный. Скорее всего из за того, что изобретение новое- 2005 года. Поэтому все и говорят примерный срок эксплуатации, оценивая способности материала в целом. То 5 лет то 15 говорят. Я уже получается 5 лет проксплуатировал- все впорядке вроде, чуть потемнели только матрасы. На прошлой неделе жена решила постирать чехлы, сделал ревизию поневоле, заодно пропылесосил. Свои и детские. У детей вообще как новые выглядят хотя у них они 4-е года, видимо вес влияет тоже на состояние. 

Гарантия? Матрас ORTORELAX - !!!медицинское изделие!!! утвержденное Минздравом РФ. 
Какие еще могут быть гарантии? Это же не прибор какой то, в котором может что то поломаться. На таблетки в аптеке тоже гарантию спрашивают? Типа:"...аспирин у вас точно действует?..." Абсурд. 
﻿
Так что матрас ORTORELAX на высоте. От какой мучительной боли он меня спас, вспоминать страшно. Так что огромный респект Владиславу Анатольевичу Умеренкову за его изобретение. И если у кого то болит спина, и он ищет выздоровления, и избавление от боли, то лучший выбор это матрасы-покрытия ORTORELAX. А здоровые люди могут и на экзотических стружках и соломах спать и путать вчача Ортопеда с Ортодонтом. ﻿
﻿
﻿


----------



## Kurt (14 Апр 2011)

Kabamanga написал(а):


> Всем привет. Нужен матрас средней жёсткости с высокой ортопедичностью. Вот два варианта, один пружинный http://shop.mat-ras.ru/catalog.aspx?CategoryID=ID10005611 и другой беспружинный http://shop.mat-ras.ru/Details.aspx?ProductID=100000001521
> 
> По свойствам они почти одинаковы, но цены различаются аш в два раза, есть ли какие-то непоколебимые преимущества у беспружинного матраса, чтобы вырать именно его?


 
Ортопедичности не рассмотрел в этих матрасах я. Анатомические они. Может даже и очень удобные. Пусть поправят меня кто нибудь, если знают метод лечения на котором основаны эти матрасы.


----------



## Kabamanga (19 Апр 2011)

Там в описаниях жирным шрифтом написано анатомичность - высокая, ортопедичность  - очень высолкая. С чего они вдруг не ортопедические?


----------



## Lana.com (21 Апр 2011)

Еще не каждый кот на любую подушку ляжет...
А мне тут темпуровские подушки присоветовали, причем, есть формы без валика, присмотрела тут себе, никто не пользовался?
****************около 5 тысяч стоят.


----------



## Kurt (26 Апр 2011)

Romantic написал(а):


> Kurt подсобите пжлст
> 
> Обясните мне неразумному про подушку орторелакс, а то выбрасывать иль под кота подкладывать 1700р не хоцца...
> 
> ...



Доброго времени суток. Да уж, без квалифицированной консультации продавца очень трудно понять как правильно спать на такой подушке ortorelax.
1. Особенно!!! внимательно нужно правильно выбрать положение подушки!!! Класть так подушку под голову надо, чтоб "гармошка" работала на вытяжение, это схематично должно быть нарисовано на вкладыше, который идет с подушкой. Если положить неправильно спать будет просто невозможно, на шейный отдел позвоночника будет направлена сила на сжатие позвонков.
2. После того как положите голову на подушку, лягте немного набок, затем нужно просунуть снизу руку под подушку и притяните заднюю часть к себе, так сказать "взведите пружину". Конечно очень проблемно делать такую манипуляцию с твердой подушкой поэтому я предпочитаю мягкую подушку.
3. К подушке нужно привыкать. Шейный отдел позвоночника очень нежный, и любая деформация, даже с положительной направленностью может вызывать дискомфорт. Я уже писал, сам я привыкал два месяца. Сначала забросил вообще, но мне повезло с консультантом продавцом, и он мне объяснил со второго раза, после того как я пришел с притензией, как правильно спать. Теперь я не могу обойтись без их подушки. Я стал меньше сутулиться. Утром никогда не затекает шея. Давление не скачет. Одни плюсы. Но при всем при этом не все понимают преимущество этих подушек даже среди моих родных близких. Если, на матрасах ortorelax спят практически из моих родственников почти уже все, благодаря моим же отзывам, а вот с подушками из них дружат совсем мало.


----------



## Romantic (26 Апр 2011)

Благодарствую, принял к сведению


----------



## shtrishok (31 Май 2011)

Примерно год назад купили с женой дорогой ортопедический матрац, с тех пор просыпаюсь то с больной шеей, то спина заболит, а у жены никаких проблем! Подскажите в чем причина? В матрасе, или я старею? Если первое то какой матрас купить чтобы ничего не болело?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2011)

Стареете. Попробуйте спать без матраса, где-нибудь далеко от города, на сеновале.


----------



## юрий долгоруков (14 Июн 2011)

Здравствуйте, Доктор! У больной после удаления грыжи, через 2недели, от ноги и до лопатки,спазм.Как мышца за мышцу заходит.
Может она рано стала спать на спине?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2011)

Не причина. Спать как хотите.
К врачу на консультацию.


----------



## anna_sher (16 Июн 2011)

Уже месяц, как у меня болит голова и плохо сплю во сне. Утром чувствую себя побитой и без настроения( Сестра советует поменять матрас и подушки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2011)

Советую сходить к врачу.


----------



## Фионита (17 Июн 2011)

anna_sher написал(а):


> Уже месяц, как у меня болит голова и плохо сплю во сне. Утром чувствую себя побитой и без настроения( Сестра советует поменять матрас и подушки.


А я бы на вашем месте не спешила, может причина не в том, где вы спите. Вам нужно пойти к доктору, а потом уже решать, что делать


----------



## anna_sher (18 Июн 2011)

У врача я уже была, он говорит, что у меня подозрение на остеохондроз. Рекомендовал заниматься лечебной зарядкой, кушать по специальной диете и подобрать хороший матрас.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2011)

Голова и плохой сон не бывает из-за остеохондроза.
Надо определиться с причинами,  а про матрас, мое мнеие в начале темы, а какая имено фирма неважно, важно что соотвествовал требованиям и был удобен.


----------



## Фионита (19 Июн 2011)

anna_sher написал(а):


> У врача я уже была, он говорит, что у меня подозрение на остеохондроз. Рекомендовал заниматься лечебной зарядкой, кушать по специальной диете и подобрать хороший матрас.



Если остеохондроз, то значит, купите матрас. Подушки не так важны.


----------



## Фионита (19 Июн 2011)

Rokky написал(а):


> Привет всем! Уже все уши прожужжали мне про ортопедическую подушку и ортопедический же матрас, мол это очень полезно для спины, которая у меня иногда побаливает. Лично я пару раз спала на таких, подушка показалсь вообще не удобной, а матрас просто упругий и все – у меня на кровати такой же. Откуда столько шума, неужели есть реальная разница и если она такая реальная, то почему я не заметила?



Разница огромная) Видимо вам попались не очень качественные экземпляры) А подушка - да. Она может быть кому-то неудобна, но если привыкнете, то на обычной уже спать не сможете.


----------



## Troshah (19 Июн 2011)

А я не согласна, подушки не менее важны, потому что они заботятся о положении вашей головы во время сна. Вам лучше всего будет купить и то и другое.


----------



## anna_sher (20 Июн 2011)

Troshah, я уже смотрела суммарную цену того, сколько это будет стоить и мне это совершенно не подходит.((
Доктор Ступин, а что это может быть? Что-то мне уже страшно, неужели это что-то серьёзное?...((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2011)

Вы про головную боль и плохой сон?


----------



## anna_sher (21 Июн 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы про головную боль и плохой сон?


да


----------



## abelar (21 Июн 2011)

Теперь краниалгию и инсомнию матрасами лечат? Надо придумать такую специальность: врач-матрасник.


----------



## Lari (21 Июн 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> ...Надо придумать такую специальность: врач-матрасник.



МАТ...РАС...НИК


----------



## Yaga (21 Июн 2011)

Извините, что вмешиваюсь в ваши медицинские беседы ) Анна, не бойтесь вы выскоких цен на матрасы, есть же рассрочка, и распродажи никто не отменял, 40% скидки мне рассылка пришла из магазина, где мы свой покупали - нормально же.


----------



## Viktor09 (21 Июн 2011)

anna_sher написал(а):


> и подобрать хороший матрас.


Может врач имел ввиду обычный матрац, а не ортопедический.


----------



## anna_sher (23 Июн 2011)

Yaga написал(а):


> Извините, что вмешиваюсь в ваши медицинские беседы ) Анна, не бойтесь вы выскоких цен на матрасы, есть же рассрочка, и распродажи никто не отменял, 40% скидки мне рассылка пришла из магазина, где мы свой покупали - нормально же.


На такое я бы с радостью согласилась) А кто производитель?


----------



## Yaga (23 Июн 2011)

Аскона.) Зайдите у них на сайт и сами выберите, что вас устроит. Я думаю, что это не плохой вариант.


----------



## anna_sher (23 Июн 2011)

Yaga написал(а):


> Аскона.) Зайдите у них на сайт и сами выберите, что вас устроит. Я думаю, что это не плохой вариант.



А как матрас то, как подушки, понравились?


----------



## Yaga (24 Июн 2011)

Очень, первую ночь спала сладким сном. На подушках немного не привычно, но быстро привыкла. Обычно мне трудно вставать утром, а сегодня встала, как огурчик) посмотрите, может и вам что-то подойдёт)


----------



## Моби Дик (18 Июл 2011)

мы купили такую штуку, чтобы использовать ее и для сна в том числе.
http://smartballs.ru/img/podushka/main.jpg
теперь дочь спит без подушки. правда, в корсете ))


----------



## Rossina (9 Авг 2011)

у меня ортопедическая подушка Энисон. Сначала я какое-то время привыкала на ней спать, т.к. она казалась очень жесткой, по сравнению с предыдущей подушкой. Но потом привыкла и почувствовала себя прекрасно. Эта подушка одобрена Росздравнадзором и прошла клинические испытания в государственных клиниках РФ. У неё необычная конструкция: 3 разных высоты и 3 разных уровня жесткости. Это позволяет во время сна выбирать такое положение тела, которое удобно и наименее вредно.


----------



## Женя Макаров (19 Авг 2011)

Как удачно что тема уже развита и идёт обсуждение. Лично я пришёл к вам на форум в поиске ответов на интересующие меня вопросы. Суть в следующем. – недавно, буквально месяц назад, приобрели с супругой новую двухместную кровать, довольно дорогую. Но, чем больше я на ней сплю или просто провожу время, тем больше у меня начинает болеть поясница, да и тело, как-то непонятно ломит. Понимаю, что дело не в самой кровати, а скорее всего в матрасе, вот и решили мы его поменять, но на какой именно пока не знаем. Выбор, слава богу большой и определиться так сразу не получается. Может кто-нибудь, что посоветует?


----------



## Вероника1985 (19 Авг 2011)

Если тело начинает ломить, то, скорее всего с матрасом вас надули, подсунули дешёвую подделку. А в магазине, поди, ещё говорили, что это ортопедический матрас, который плавно повторяет все изгибы тела и позволяет принять естественное положение, при котором наступит полное расслабление мышц, а соответственно и здоровый отдых. Проходили мы это, поищите в сети, думаю сейчас не проблема что-нибудь выбрать.


----------



## Женя Макаров (20 Авг 2011)

Спасибо за наводку. Действительно в сети довольно много различной информации на этот счёт. А сколько разных моделей и производителей: Askona, Consul, DreamLine, Luntek, Vegas, Орматек.… И это ещё не полный список. И как во всём этом разнообразии разобраться и выбрать то, что нужно?


----------



## Вероника1985 (20 Авг 2011)

Из своего опыта могу сказать, что действительно самостоятельные производители матрасов, которые не копируют у других, а создают сами, это Vegas, Luntek и MaterLux. За этих  знаю потому, что сам сталкивалась с этим, когда выбирала матрас для своей спальни. На счёт других не уверена, поэтому и упоминать их не буду.


----------



## Женя Макаров (21 Авг 2011)

Спасибо за совет – решили с женой не экономить на своём, уже не молодом теле и побаловать себя хорошим матрасом. Покупка эта надолго, а старенькими будем, дак большую часть времени и придётся проводить на кровати. В сети кстати много разных магазинов, вот например неплохой, с большим выбором матрасов и других мягкостей, насмотрели вот такой матрасик (*moderator:* Удалена коммерческая ссылка). С магазином пока не созванивался, хочу услышать мнения людей. Если одобрите, то думаю купить именно такой. Если нет, то подыщу ещё что-нибудь.


----------



## Вероника1985 (21 Авг 2011)

Женя Макаров написал(а):


> Спасибо за совет – решили с женой не экономить на своём, уже не молодом теле и побаловать себя хорошим матрасом. Покупка эта надолго, а старенькими будем, дак большую часть времени и придётся проводить на кровати. В сети кстати много разных магазинов, вот например неплохой, с большим выбором матрасов и других мягкостей, насмотрели вот такой матрасик С магазином пока не созванивался, хочу услышать мнения людей. Если одобрите, то думаю купить именно такой. Если нет, то подыщу ещё что-нибудь.


Вот оно как, как тесен этот мир. Несколько лет назад именно у этой фирмы я и покупала свой матрас. Не буду их расхваливать сейчас, просто скажу, что всё устроило и матрас их, до сих пор у меня в спальне на кровати лежит.


----------



## nuwa (21 Авг 2011)

Вероника1985 написал(а):


> Вот оно как, как тесен этот мир.


Не то слово! Я Вам больше скажу, если Вам ещё от компьютера оторваться и оглядеться по сторонам или заглянуть в зеркало, то радости не будет предела! Вы узнаете, что всегда приятно поговорить и поделиться информацией с умным человеком, особенно, если твой собеседник ты сам.


----------



## Mariya_M (26 Окт 2011)

Хочу похвастаться обновкой) весь интернет перешерстила, на многих матрасах полежала и наконец-то сделала выбор) выбрала разносторонний, но разница небольшая. Первая сторона: умеренно-жесткая: койра 1 см и латекс 3 см; вторая сторона средне-мягкая: материал мемори 4 см. Блок независимый 500 шт на кв.м. По фирмам особой разницы в дорогих и дешевых не почувствовала, поэтому решилась на московский промтекс. модель мидл-мемори-эконом. заказала через инет (но перед этим обошла все салоны и просмотрела внимательно), привезли через три дня, но мокрый, возврат сделали еще через три дня, и три дня на балконе проветривался))) Уже неделю сплю, не нарадуюсь)))


----------



## kristy_net (16 Ноя 2011)

Купила себе ортопедический матрац Estrella–советую такой приобрести. ************


*moderator:* Сообщение отредактировано. Причина: нарушение   *Правил форума*.


----------



## Es_ka (22 Ноя 2011)

Добрый вечер. 
Подскажите - у кого-нибудь есть опыт использования - "орторелаксационных покрытий для сидений автомобилей"?


----------



## abelar (22 Ноя 2011)

Есть. Ребята брали. Пока еще никто не возвращался.....


----------



## Es_ka (25 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо. Понятно.
Попробую тогда прикупить в подарок на НГ.


----------



## Человечек (22 Дек 2011)

Victor Krikun написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, помогите выбрать ортопедический матрас. Нашел сайт *******, а ничего в них не понимаю. Помогите пожалуйста, может кто там покупал?


Выбор матраса, это очень просто. Ориентируйтесь степень жесткости, на ощущения при лежании на матрасе, и конечно на рекомендации врача, если у Вас есть какие либо заболевания спины. Я вот например купила матрас у Бобыря. Клиника зарекомендовала себя. Доктор исходя из опыта разработал матрасы под различные заболевания спины. Ощущения с утра после сна на матрасе не описать словами. Бодрый, отдохнувший, радостный человек просыпается. Понять о чем я говорю, можно только сравнив. сон на ортопедическом матрасе Борыря или на диване-раскладушке. Рекомендую.


----------



## Человечек (22 Дек 2011)

Ольга61 написал(а):


> Я часто просыпаюсь с больной шеей и верхней частью спины. Моему знакомому в такой ситуации помогла смена матраса, купил ортопедический, самый жесткий. Но я слышала, что на жестком спать вредно. Помогите, пожалуйста, выбрать матрас, я имею в виду не конкретную марку, а характеристики. Да забыла написать, у меня шейный остеохондроз. Спасибо.


Приветствую. Действительно спать на жестком матрасе рекомендуется только подросткам до 18 лет, когда формируется осанка, а вот людям старше рекомендуется спать на  матрасах средней жесткости. Для каждого человека жесткость матраса разная, лучше попробовать полежать на нескольких вариантах и выбрать для себя приемлемый. Утренних боли и "разбитое" тело мне тоже знакомо. Я Купила себе матрас у Бобыря, очень рекомендую. Забыла про боль в шее, головной боли, и чувствую себя утром просто человеком, счастливым, отдохнувшим и здоровым. Обратитесь в Клинику Бобыря, они бесплатно консультируют и могут подобрать для вас матрац. Сейчас они еще и через интернет магазин продают.


----------



## Человечек (22 Дек 2011)

ssv написал(а):


> И все же, какую модель кто-нибудь может посоветовать для страдальцев?


Приветствую. В разных фирмах, названия разные. про все сказать не могу, у меня модель Панацея. Купила через мнтернет магазин матрасыбобыря.рф


----------



## Человечек (22 Дек 2011)

Die$eL написал(а):


> В больнице сказали, что "плавающий", но видимо что водяной. Посоветуйте какой лучше матрац выбрать, если можно, то подскажите адреса магазинов в Омске и среднюю цену, где можно купить такой матрац. Очень нуждаюсь в консультации.
> Спасибо.


Приветствую. Плавающих. Убийство а не матрац. минут 30 можно на нем порелаксировать, но не более. спать даже не пробуйте. Я пробовала, заснуть и выспаться не реально. кашлянул-пошла волна, и остановить ее можно если не дышать и не двигаться в течении 15 мин.
Я купила матрас по рекомендации. называется модель Ахиллес. Он по жесткости -приемлем для меня. может и Вам подойдет. выбор у них есть. там и пройти консультацию можно у доктора, и он по рекомендует какую можедь, с какими наполнителями.
реально, почувствуйте разницу. называются они матрасыбобыря.рф


----------



## Russtaxi (12 Янв 2012)

Народ! а вот к теме "бесплатного сыра" на ВДНХ. В павильоне увидел в продаже капли Дикуля.
А Дикуль и фармацевт? Или матрасы Бобыря? когда успевают - непонятно. Нет я без подковырок, просто у меня первая стадия познания и стульчик нравится


----------



## Человечек (13 Янв 2012)

Russtaxi написал(а):


> Народ! а вот к теме "бесплатного сыра" на ВДНХ. В павильоне увидел в продаже капли Дикуля.
> А Дикуль и фармацевт? Или матрасы Бобыря? когда успевают - непонятно. Нет я без подковырок, просто у меня первая стадия познания и стульчик нравится


Геннадий, как новичку постараюсь объяснить популярно. во-первый наверно вы слышали, что человек учится всю жизнь, и иметь несколько образований не запрещается. Во-вторых,  если уж речь идет о Матрасых Бобыря, то поясню Вам: Бобырь М.А. основываясь на опыте лечения заболеваний спины дает рекомендации относительно выбора матраса и предлагает преобрести те модели, которые были им разработаны (по наполнителям и степеням жеесткости),  сам то он конечно не занимается сборкой матрасов на производстве. Но вы наверно слышале о запатентованных вещах, и о заключениях специиалистов, которых производители привлекают, для того чтобы учесть их проф. опыт и знания в той или иной области.


----------



## Russtaxi (13 Янв 2012)

Человечек написал(а):


> Геннадий, как новичку постараюсь объяснить популярно. во-первый наверно вы слышали, что человек учится всю жизнь, и иметь несколько образований не запрещается. Во-вторых, если уж речь идет о Матрасых Бобыря, то поясню Вам: Бобырь М.А. основываясь на опыте лечения заболеваний спины дает рекомендации относительно выбора матраса и предлагает преобрести те модели, которые были им разработаны (по наполнителям и степеням жеесткости), сам то он конечно не занимается сборкой матрасов на производстве. Но вы наверно слышале о запатентованных вещах, и о заключениях специиалистов, которых производители привлекают, для того чтобы учесть их проф. опыт и знания в той или иной области.


многие фирмы выпускают матрасы ортопедические, а матрас Бобыря чем отличается от других ? Понятно, что имя вызывает доверие, но все-таки хотелось-бы узнать подробнее. Даю честное слово, что и цен на них не знаю пока. но уверен, что матрас такого-же качества будет стоить напорядок у Бобыря выше и подразумеваю из-за бренда .
Истории чуть-чуть. Я работаю водителем на грузовой машине (своей). Частенько заказывают коммерсанты грузовой транспорт. Предоставился и мне случай развозить эти матрасы из цеха в Балашихе по точкам. Покупатели в основном были пенсионеры и матрасы как "горячие пирожки". Я пишу к тому, что со мной ездил экспедитор, который работает в цеху по производству и долго рассказывал из чего они сделаны и как. Так у меня вопрос разница в чем?


----------



## Russtaxi (13 Янв 2012)

Russtaxi написал(а):


> .........
> Я пишу к тому, что со мной ездил экспедитор, который работает в цеху по производству и долго рассказывал из чего они сделаны и как. Так у меня вопрос разница в чем?


зашел на ваш сайт и понял, что действительно разница огромная. Цена матраса впечатлила. Спасибо


----------



## Человечек (13 Янв 2012)

Russtaxi написал(а):


> зашел на ваш сайт и понял, что действительно разница огромная. Цена матраса впечатлила. Спасибо


Геенадий про всех рассказывать не буду. Об отличии в двух словах.Конечно же  кач-во ортопедических пружин, на которых и базируются все основные комплектующие. У нас производитель Германия, латекс и кокосовая койра, тоже должны отвечать определенным стандартам, по длинне волокна кокосовай койры и качество латекса зависит от плотности кг/м2. Чем выше качество данных материалов,  тем конечно же стоимость матраса возрастает.  Вопрос в том, если вы готовы спать на том, что собирает в подсобном помещении сомнительного кач-ва ваш знакомы, то у меня вопросов нет, а если вы хотите иметь качественную вещь с гарантией, купленную в компании, в которой знающие специалисты разрабатывали под заболевания различные, то тогда вам конечно же к нам.  )))


----------



## Russtaxi (13 Янв 2012)

Человечек написал(а):


> Геенадий про всех рассказывать не буду. Об отличии в двух словах.Конечно же кач-во ортопедических пружин, на которых и базируются все основные комплектующие. У нас производитель Германия, латекс и кокосовая койра, тоже должны отвечать определенным стандартам, по длинне волокна кокосовай койры и качество латекса зависит от плотности кг/м2. Чем выше качество данных материалов, тем конечно же стоимость матраса возрастает. Вопрос в том, если вы готовы спать на том, что собирает в подсобном помещении сомнительного кач-ва ваш знакомы, то у меня вопросов нет, а если вы хотите иметь качественную вещь с гарантией, купленную в компании, в которой знающие специалисты разрабатывали под заболевания различные, то тогда вам конечно же к нам. )))


 Спасибо за ответ. Любой прочитавший в этой теме про ортопедические матрасы - сделает свои выводы сам: к вам или в подсобку. Когда покупаешь машину, то можно запросить так называемый тест-драйв, с матрасами нет к сожалению такого. Но мне лёжа на матрасе безразлично из чего он сделан Германия или Италия - если мне комфортно и моему здоровью, то я готов заплатить за кустарщину. Я не думаю, что садясь на диван у соседа - вас интересует из чего он сделан или прийдя в магазин диванов задаёте вопрос: пружины какой фирмы? Вас интересует ощущение и в вашем случае на первом месте должно стоять здоровье, а уж потом коммерция. Я один из тех людей здесь оказался не для продвижения бизнеса, а для поиска путей выздоровления. Это лично моё мнение. И напоследок вспомнился коротенький анекдот с вашего позволения.
  Стоит мужик перед камнем и читает: налево пойдёшь - получишь, напрво -  получишь, а если будешь долго думать - то прямо здесь получишь.


----------



## Russtaxi (13 Янв 2012)

Р.S. Ортопедические матрасы - хорошо, а отзывы от владельцев бы послушать хотелось. Есть ли кто разочаровался ?


----------



## Человечек (13 Янв 2012)

Russtaxi написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ. Любой прочитавший в этой теме про ортопедические матрасы - сделает свои выводы сам: к вам или в подсобку. Когда покупаешь машину, то можно запросить так называемый тест-драйв, с матрасами нет к сожалению такого. Но мне лёжа на матрасе безразлично из чего он сделан Германия или Италия - если мне комфортно и моему здоровью, то я готов заплатить за кустарщину. Я не думаю, что садясь на диван у соседа - вас интересует из чего он сделан или прийдя в магазин диванов задаёте вопрос: пружины какой фирмы? Вас интересует ощущение и в вашем случае на первом месте должно стоять здоровье, а уж потом коммерция. Я один из тех людей здесь оказался не для продвижения бизнеса, а для поиска путей выздоровления. Это лично моё мнение. И напоследок вспомнился коротенький анекдот с вашего позволения.
> Стоит мужик перед камнем и читает: налево пойдёшь - получишь, напрво - получишь, а если будешь долго думать - то прямо здесь получишь.


Конечно, выбор за вами. купишь подделку-аналог, или качественную вещь. При выборе матраса, важна знать что болит и конечно же ощущения при лежании на матрасе. Для вас одна модель будет менее жесткой чем для другого человека, М или Ж, спортсмен, или домохозяйка, какая масса тела у человека, все это влияет и играет важную роль при выборе матраса. Вот только не пойму как вам может быть безразлично из чего сделан матрас, вот к примеру Вам же не безразлично какую воду пить, из лужи, или все таки из родника испить приятнее, вкуснее и для здоровья безопаснее.


----------



## Человечек (13 Янв 2012)

Russtaxi написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ. Любой прочитавший в этой теме про ортопедические матрасы - сделает свои выводы сам: к вам или в подсобку. Когда покупаешь машину, то можно запросить так называемый тест-драйв, с матрасами нет к сожалению такого. Но мне лёжа на матрасе безразлично из чего он сделан Германия или Италия - если мне комфортно и моему здоровью, то я готов заплатить за кустарщину. Я не думаю, что садясь на диван у соседа - вас интересует из чего он сделан или прийдя в магазин диванов задаёте вопрос: пружины какой фирмы? Вас интересует ощущение и в вашем случае на первом месте должно стоять здоровье, а уж потом коммерция. Я один из тех людей здесь оказался не для продвижения бизнеса, а для поиска путей выздоровления. Это лично моё мнение. И напоследок вспомнился коротенький анекдот с вашего позволения.
> Стоит мужик перед камнем и читает: налево пойдёшь - получишь, напрво - получишь, а если будешь долго думать - то прямо здесь получишь.


В Клинике Бобыря на Алексеевской, можно  полежать и выбрать матрас по ощущениям))))


----------



## Человечек (13 Янв 2012)

Russtaxi написал(а):


> Р.S. Ортопедические матрасы - хорошо, а отзывы от владельцев бы послушать хотелось. Есть ли кто разочаровался ?


Информацию о купивших матрасы Бобыря дать наврят ли получиться. Отзыва наверно на форумах можно найти. В предыдущем сообщение, вы сами ответили на свой вопрос, что будите опираться на собственные ощущения и это правильно.


----------



## ИBatman (20 Янв 2012)

*Матрасы Hegra помогли мне вылечить S образный сколиоз!*

3 месяца назад врачи поставили мне диагноз "S" образный сколиоз и посоветовали купить ортопедический матрас.Я долго мучался с выбором среди огромного кол-ва моделей и производителей и все-таки приобрел болгарский матрас Herga SemSus Latex Actipro (между прочим с хорошей скидкой ).Спать на нем одно удовольствие,с утра я действительно легче вставал,чувствовал себя великолепно и полностью отдохнувшем.Я начал меньше уставать, и через месяц я вновь отправился к врачу.Сколиоза как будто и не было!Мед.сотрудник сам не ожидал такого результата,а моему счастью не было предела!!!

Так что всем больным и здоровым рекомедую!


----------



## gudkov (20 Янв 2012)

Сколиоз С-образный за 3 месяца матрасом?)))) Это типа такой пиар матраса ненавязчивый?))))


----------



## Галюня (21 Янв 2012)

Простите, а не могли бы Вы снимки показать до и после? Очень хотелось бы посмотреть.


----------



## Галюня (21 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Сколиоз С-образный за 3 месяца матрасом?)))) Это типа такой пиар матраса ненавязчивый?))))


Это , наверно, брат Акакия!


----------



## gudkov (21 Янв 2012)

Галюня написал(а):


> Это , наверно, брат Акакия!



Угу, особенно как о "хорошей скидке" типа невзначай упомянуто)))


----------



## sikrisma (7 Фев 2012)

Я тоже покупала по рекомендации матрас. Езжу иногда в Киев в центр Евминова, к доктору консультироваться по поводу остеохондроза. Там рекомендовали Венето. Купила обычный. Спать удобно, я довольна.


----------



## Valdisss (22 Фев 2012)

Russtaxi написал(а):


> Р.S. Ортопедические матрасы - хорошо, а отзывы от владельцев бы послушать хотелось. Есть ли кто разочаровался ?


Купил Ascona Body Rest, около 70 000 вышел. Теперь я ощутил разницу. Когда спишь много лет непонятно на чём, этого не понять. Стоит только попробовать. Матрас рекомендован центром Дикуля


----------



## Yaga (24 Фев 2012)

*Ортопедические матрасы — только не Орматек!*

Посоветовал мне мой мануальный терапевт приобрести настоящий ортопедический матрас для правильного отдыха позвоночника во сне. Стала искать в интернете, нашла сайт Орматека, выбрала, в салон съездила и купила, 17 тысяч между прочим. Привезли мне, первое на что обратила внимание — некачественная ткань чехла. Запах. Ну запах сказали выветрится через недельку. Спать на нем оказалось невозможно, он заявлен как средней жесткости, но на самом деле очень мягкий, о какой ортопедичности идет речь? И очень шумный, много раз за ночь просыпаюсь от скрипа пружин.


----------



## gudkov (24 Фев 2012)

Yaga написал(а):


> [Спать на нем оказалось невозможно, он заявлен как средней жесткости, но на самом деле очень мягкий, о какой ортопедичности идет речь? И очень шумный, много раз за ночь просыпаюсь от скрипа пружин.



Сдайте назад, в первые 2 недели имеете право, если товар не соответствует заявленным в его описании характеристикам. Если откажуться возвращаит деньги, вам дорога в Потребнадзор, те их быстро прищучат. Главное, чтоб на руках у вас были все чеки и т.п.


----------



## Михаил (25 Фев 2012)

А про изчезновение сколиоза через месяц лежа на матрасе - сообщение мне понравилось. Если бы всегда так получалось просто)))


----------



## Valugin (26 Фев 2012)

Татоша написал(а):


> Вот интересно, на чем сами врачи спят, а?


доски + бабушкина перина. Регулярно чистится и стирается.


----------



## Лолочка (7 Май 2012)

Долгое время страдала от сильных головных болей по утрам, просыпалась с "тяжелой" головой. Наконец-то приобрела ортопедическую подушку из натурального латекса, теперь жизнь моя преобразилась! Я поняла, что видимо во время сна мой позвоночник не отдыхал, я спала как мне удобно, а не как правильно. Подушка "Волна"-это мой спаситель, а подушечки производства Тайланд - это просто чудо! Кто мучается головными болями после ночного сна - попробуйте поменять подушку, может вам как и мне поможет. Покупала в Москве, в магазине Latexon, с выбором подушки помогли менеджеры, которые вместе с курьером отправили мне на пробу 6 подушек, попробовав, полежав на каждой у себя дома, мой выбор остановился на одной.


----------



## Нася (14 Май 2012)

Появился и у меня, наконец, опыт с матрасами. То есть наконец-то я могу сравнить три своих способа сна и их последствия.
Итак, сначала у меня был дешевенький, старенький выдвижной вперед диванчик, где на фанерных досках лежали паролоновые матрасики. Он был еще и очень низок, что доставляло мне неимоверные страдания при попытке лечь в период перед операцией. Да и вставание было столь же мучительным, усиливащющим спазмы. Спать было жестко и больно.
После операции мы решили это дело переиграть и купили ортопедический матрас, но не не на пружинах, а на полиуретане, с памятью тела, стоимоситьбь аж 10000 руб. Положили его на тот же наш старенький диванчик. Вот эта память хорошо запоминала мою довольно тяжелую попу, и я всю ночь спала в яме, выбраться из которой ночью не представлялось возможным. Рядом спит легкий муж, который тоже всю ночь скатывался и снова выбирался из моей ямы. Как результат - растягивались связки крепления таза, постоянная боль в пояснице, в суставах соединяющих таз, и позвоночник (В особо больной момент помогла стелька по одну ногу - настолько я становилась несиметричной). Я никак не могла понять причину этого, пока, наконец, не купили новый замечтельный диванчик-аккордеон. Это такой симбиоз дивана и кровати одновременно. В разложенном состоянии имеем ровную поверхность с начинкой из полиуретана и все это лежит на ортопедическом основании из деревянных планок.
Вот кто как, а я испытываю просто настоящий кайф от легкой пружинности деревянных планочек орт. основания, от оптимально-минимальной мягкости и мой позвоночник, наконец, тоже перестал так сильно бунтовать! Мне стало реально легче! Может мой опыт тоже кому-то поможет. 
К сожалению, полноценные кровати площадь не у всех позволяет  поставить, а диваны для спинальных больных редко удается подобрать.


----------



## Нася (15 Май 2012)

Да, по стоимости это чудо 33-50 тысяч рублей от разных производителей. У меня производство Ростов на Дону, куплен в СПб, за 33 000 руб, + доплата за нужную ткань обивки, в моем случае противокотовую. (похож на вторую фоту)
Не скрипит, очень устойчив, каркас в нем металлический, вроде как ломаться нечему (поглядим), колесики резиновые и легко складывает-раскладывается.  Может быть разной ширины 120, 140, 160, 190 по ширине спального места.  На мой взгляд очень красив как в сложенном, так и разложенном состоянии.
Питерцам подскажу где брать, в личку если что. Так как я потратила много времени на поиски качества и цены. В инете моего варианта просто нет.


----------



## Snow-white (8 Июл 2012)

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, какая жесткость матраса наиболее приемлема при S-образном грудо-поясничном сколиозе 3 степени?
И какими еще характеристиками он должен обладать?


----------



## Человечек (12 Июл 2012)

Snow-white написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите, какая жесткость матраса наиболее приемлема при S-образном грудо-поясничном сколиозе 3 степени?
> И какими еще характеристиками он должен обладать?


Добрый день!
Для выбора матраса, есть несколько параметров которые необходимо учитывать, это возраст, вес, стадия сколиоза, и есть ли что то помимо сколиоза. Помимо рекомендаций врача, матрас выбирается спиной. Матрасов сейчас достаточное кол-во, есть универсальные матрасы, которые имеют две стороны жесткости, и при обострении и ремиссия возможно варьировать. Могу порекомендовать Матрасы Бобыря. В Клинике Бобыря на Алексеевской, можно и полежать и примерить матрасы.


----------



## Михаил (12 Июл 2012)

Здравствуйте, если коротко: если Вам до 18-20 лет то при сколиозах рекомендуется матрас жесткий, если же Вам больше, то предпочтительнее было бы использовать среднюю или мягкую модели. И диаметр пружин должен быть не более 2 см.


----------



## Николай Алексеич (19 Сен 2012)

Здравствуйте. Мне неудобно об этом говорить, но сплю я всегда только на животе. Два месяца назад купил через сайт **** матрас SLEEP 2 TFK от «DreamLine». и только с ним стал высыпаться, мне очень подходит. Кто еще спит только на животе, помогите с выбором подушки, может тоже заказать ортопедическую?




*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Михаил (19 Сен 2012)

Возьмите из натурального гусиного пуха, я тут недавно был на фабрике в Иваново, был поражен их качеством. Цена правда кусается, но они того стоят.


----------



## Kotenok (20 Сен 2012)

Михаил написал(а):


> ....Возьмите из натурального гусиного пуха.....


А если на любой пух аллергия?


----------



## Михаил (20 Сен 2012)

Ну тогда, подбирайте из синтетики, либо натуральный латекс.


----------



## Спинка5 (28 Сен 2012)

Я купила себе подушку-ортопедку Classic, она высокая, вроде ничего, привыкаю, но теперь проблема с диваном...Если положить подушку правильно, то ноги не помешаются, пришлось вернуться к старой...


----------



## Илья Вячеславович (4 Окт 2012)

Купил ортопедический матрас накидку "ortorelax", два дня спал на ней. Мое впечатление не удобно спать , засыпать тяжеловато, чувствуется как поясница растягивается, не очень приятное ощущение. На утро после сна, побаливают мышцы спины, вообщем на утро не очень хорошо.
Накидку ложил  на голую кровать без матрасов, т.е. просто на гладкую твердую поверхность, может надо было снизу подложить обычный матрас? 
Подскажите, что не так? Ах да, по МРТ у меня 2 грыжы ПО, 2мм и 3.5мм и остеохондроз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2012)

Конечно на матрас. Анатом четкое соответствие и удобство обеспечивает именно он, а ортопедическую часть, попытка ее создать, это как раз накладка. 
Продают отдельно именно для того чтобы не менять свой матрас, а так есть и с матрасом вместе. 
Если вес небольшой и оставите только накладку, то постелите две простыни.


----------



## Илья Вячеславович (4 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно на матрас. Анатом четкое соответствие и удобство обеспечивает именно он, а ортопедическую часть, попытка ее создать, это как раз накладка.
> Продают отдельно именно для того чтобы не менять свой матрас, а так есть и с матрасом вместе.
> Если вес небольшой и оставите только накладку, то постелите две простыни.


Вес 78кг, матрас брал жесткий. 
Спасибо, сегодня попробую подложить обычный матрас. А именно привыкание к этой накидке, адаптации так сказать позвоночника, есть место быть такому? или сразу должно быть удобно, комфортно, а на утро легкость?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2012)

Две - три ночи большинство привыкает.


----------



## gudkov (5 Окт 2012)

Илья Вячеславович написал(а):


> Ах да, по МРТ у меня 2 грыжы ПО, 2мм и 3.5мм и остеохондроз.


 
Грыжами это назвать язык не повернется)) Протрузии, которых навалом у каждого после 30 лет))


----------



## Илья Вячеславович (5 Окт 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Грыжами это назвать язык не повернется)) Протрузии, которых навалом у каждого после 30 лет))


Ну так то да), но спина побаливает, и наклоняться не дает!


----------



## Илья Вячеславович (23 Окт 2012)

Забыл отписаться, настоящий ортопедический матрас (который с эффектом вытяжения) + ЛВК мне очень помогает. Теперь могу сгибать спину и руками пол доставать.


----------



## Наденька (6 Ноя 2012)

Давно ищу матрац под себя (проблемы: остеохондроз 2 ст., смещение позвонков в поясничном отделе на 4 мм, грыжи в шейном отделе и поясничном, множественные Шморя, остеофиты, сужение канала на 1\3 ,.. ну и так всякие мелкие шурушки)

Изначально я запала на матрас мудели Only Star от Тэллсон. Периодически полеживала на нём в салоне и заключила всё же договор на поставку.
Но конторка оказалась более чем похабненькая и... Всевышний пронес меня стороной от этих продавцов/производителей и их девайсов.
И человек, кто пользуется аналогичным матрасом - мягко говоря не в восторге: и заминается (хотя без эффекта "памяти"), и пахнет химией - за несколько месяцев запах так и не улетучился и т.п.

Сейчас я присматриваюсь в матрацам Vegas (которые белорусские; с сетью представительств и дилеров по России).
Если кто эксплуатирует, поделитесь впечатлениями (хочу модель "27")


----------



## Человечек (7 Ноя 2012)

добрый день! Для того чтобы что-то рекомендовать вам по матрасам, хотелось бы уточнить еще ряд вопросов:какого размера грыжи, какой вес у вас и возраст. все эти параметры учитываются при выборе матраса. Если бы Вы могли подъехать в Клинику Бобыря на м. Алексеевская я бы вам могла подобрать модель с учетом ваших заболеваний. 27 модель не плохая но боюсь что будет жесткова то.


----------



## Наденька (7 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо, Ольга!
Интересует именно продукция Vegas


----------



## Человечек (8 Ноя 2012)

добрый день!
Продукцией вегас мы не занимаемся. У нас вы можете заказать матрасы разработанные  доктором Бобырем.
Если  необходима будет консультация -обращайтесь


----------



## Наденька (10 Мар 2013)

Вопрос о матрацах -матах, разработанных в Питере в НПЦ МТИ "Инновациум" (кому интересен сайт, то в командной строке набрать название на латыни и поставить "точка ру".
Выглядят они так









Как я понимаю, этот матрац типа Детензор и действие его - пассивное вытяжение (в свое время меня на него укладывали,  ощущения были очень не комфортные). Стоит ли иметь такой дома как лечебно-профилактический к основному матрацу ?
(мои основные позвоночные проблемы описаны в посте #188)


----------



## Loccitane (15 Июн 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане! Собираюсь купить хороший ортопедический матрас. Кто что может посоветовать? Поделитесь мнениями


----------



## Нася (16 Июн 2013)

Не советую покупать матрас беспружинный с памятью тела. Я все время спала в яме,  продавленной мною же. Пришлось поменять.
А вот простой латексный матрас , положенный на кровать с деревянным ортопедическим основанием - не матрас а мечта. Про пружинные ничего не могу сказать, не было у меня их.


----------



## Человечек (17 Июн 2013)

Добрый день! Начнем с главного... матрас подбирается  с учетом возраста, веса и заболеваний позвоночника, если таковые имеются. эти параметры определяют жесткость матраса для комфортного и здорового сна.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2013)

Человечек написал(а):


> Добрый день! Начнем с главного... матрас подбирается с учетом возраста, веса и заболеваний позвоночника, если таковые имеются. эти параметры определяют жесткость матраса для комфортного и здорового сна.


И все же главное это форма тела, затем вес. И пожалуй все.
Как например болезнь и возраст на это влияет?


----------



## Человечек (18 Июн 2013)

а что тут не понятного, чем старше возраст, тем мягче должен быть матрас. Вы же доктор, должны знать.


----------



## Нася (18 Июн 2013)

Человечек написал(а):


> а что тут не понятного, чем старше возраст, тем мягче должен быть матрас. Вы же доктор, должны знать.


А есть предел этой мягкости? Или к 80 годам уже на перину настраиваться придется?


----------



## La murr (18 Июн 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> Уважаемые форумчане! Собираюсь купить хороший ортопедический матрас. Кто что может посоветовать? Поделитесь мнениями


 
Купили ортопедический матрас фирма САРМА, серия Калверо, матрас называется Колеус.
Из характеристики:


> Особое сочетание мягких слоёв матраца «КОЛЕУС» обеспечивает максимально приятный и комфортный сон. Матрац средней жёсткости, показатель упругости выше среднего. Сочетание блока «независимых пружин» и наполнителей придаёт модели хороший ортопедический эффект.


Из личных ощущений: очень комфортно пользоваться, грамотные сопроводительные документы с советами по эксплуатации матраса.
Не пожалели, что остановили свой выбор на этом матрасе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2013)

Человечек написал(а):


> а что тут не понятного, чем старше возраст, тем мягче должен быть матрас. Вы же доктор, должны знать.


Как доктор, как раз и не знаю.
Вы производитель, откуда такая информация?
Старый и худой- 
Старый и  толстый- 
Молодой и ровный-
Молодая и фигурная- 
Старая и фигурная- 
Молодая, фигурная и толстая- 
И еще с десяток примеров.
Пока укажите какой матрас для этих пациентов,
Если не будете лукавить, то поймете, что возраст тут не причем.


----------



## La murr (19 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Молодая и фигурная-


Как красиво!...


----------



## Человечек (20 Июн 2013)

лукавить. а ВЫ уверены, что у старых старух мышечный корсет такой же как у молодых молодух???
у женщин в прочем как и у с возростом кости становятся хрупкими, не такими как у молодых, а это напрямую зависит от изменений которые идут в позвоночнике, и если вы считаете, что при выборе матраса не нужно учитывать это, как в прочем и многое другое, то жаль мне ваших пациентов доктор
Добавлено: Jun 20, 2013 9:50 AM


Нася написал(а):


> А есть предел этой мягкости? Или к 80 годам уже на перину настраиваться придется?



это будет зависеть от того, что вы и ваш организм будете из себя представлять, 80 летние женщины разные бывают, думаю Вы это понимаете, во сне должно быть анатомическое положение тела на матраса, перина такого эффекта не дает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2013)

Вы


Человечек написал(а):


> лукавить. а ВЫ уверены, что у старых старух мышечный корсет такой же как у молодых молодух???
> у женщин в прочем как и у с возростом кости становятся хрупкими, не такими как у молодых, а это напрямую зависит от изменений которые идут в позвоночнике, и если вы считаете, что при выборе матраса не нужно учитывать это, как в прочем и многое другое, то жаль мне ваших пациентов доктор
> Добавлено: Jun 20, 2013 9:50 AM
> .


О, да вы на личности переходите.
Обвинение в личной "плохости", хороший аргумент в споре с соседкой, но никак не работает в разговоре с доктором.
С доктором нужны не слова, а аргумены.

Так как возраст влияет на качество матраса.

Хотя своим ответом:


> это будет зависеть от того, что вы и ваш организм будете из себя представлять, 80 летние женщины разные бывают, думаю Вы это понимаете, во сне должно быть анатомическое положение тела на матраса, перина такого эффекта не дает


Вы уже ответили так как я и направляю ваши мысли.
Вы так и написали: 80 летние бывают разные...
Т.е возрас значения не имеет.
Ваши слова, а в подтверждение моих .
Вопрос закрыт. 

 Теперь попытайтесь ответить на второй свой же вопрос:
Так как хрупкие кости влияют на качество матраса?


----------



## Нася (20 Июн 2013)

Человечек написал(а):


> то жаль мне ваших пациентов доктор
> Добавлено: Jun 20, 2013 9:50 AM


А я очень сильно и абсолютно искренне завидую пациентам доктора Ступина.


----------



## Человечек (21 Июн 2013)

есть такое заболевание остепороз, яндекс вам подскажет.
если такого пациента положить на такой матрас спать на 3 день он взвоет, а вас "добрым" словом будет вспоминать. удачи!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2013)

В описании жалоб этих пациентов присутсвует жалоба на боль во сне или в положении лежа?
И откуда у вас информация, что с остеопорозом больноть на чем-то?
А может наоборот, только и спасаются тем что лежат?
А откуда вы взяли инфомацию на каком матрасе спать при остеопорозе надо?
Кстати, всем интересно ваше мнение, на каком? 


И как вы определяете есть ли остеопороз?
Делаете денситометрию каждому покупающему матрас?
Не сходиться.
Поверьте опытному доктору, других факторов не найдете.


----------



## Человечек (24 Июн 2013)

может вам в цирке поработать, а не на форуме консультации давать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2013)

В цирке не пробовал, в театре сыграл несколько ролей.

Я уже говорил, что женские аргументы (типа, ты сама плохая и муж твой тем более) не принимаются.
Раз взялись консультировать по теме, то изложите аргументы своей позиции.
Нет аргументов, не беритесь консультировать.


----------



## Человечек (24 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В описании жалоб этих пациентов присутсвует жалоба на боль во сне или в положении лежа?
> И откуда у вас информация, что с остеопорозом больноть на чем-то?
> А может наоборот, только и спасаются тем что лежат?
> А откуда вы взяли инфомацию на каком матрасе спать при остеопорозе надо?
> ...


 
Матрасы Бобыря продаются в Клинике Бобыря по назначению врача-мануального терапевта.


----------



## Ольга . (24 Июн 2013)

Уважаемый Федор Петрович  Простите.


----------



## La murr (24 Июн 2013)

Человечек написал(а):


> Матрасы Бобыря продаются в Клинике Бобыря по назначению врача-мануального терапевта.


Никого не хочу обидеть. Но на месте доктора Бобыря я не была бы в восторге от популяризатора своей продукции в Вашем лице, ибо Вы бестактны и агрессивны. ИМХО.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2013)

Да без проблем. 
Это нормальный разговор двух специалистов, просто один, пока, чуть больше знает, другой разберется и будет скоро знать больше.
К тому же от красивой девушки любые испытания приму.
А Человечек, красивая!


----------



## klyuha (24 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да без проблем.


Доктор Ступин мудр, как Соломон.


----------



## Человечек (25 Июн 2013)

Человечек написал(а):


> Матрасы Бобыря продаются в Клинике Бобыря по назначению врача-мануального терапевта.


 
При желании приобрести матрас, пациенты и клиенты проходят первичную консультацию врача. Собирается анамнез, после чего клиенту, дается рекомендация по подбору матраса с учетом индивидуальностей и заболеваний позвоночника (если таковые имеются) или же в целях профилактики заболеваний позвоночника.
Остеопороз, это ломкость костей в первую очередь, и таким пациентам, рекомендуется выбирать матрас средне-мягкий или мягкий. Во время сна матрас должен подстраиваться под тело, в том числе и под позвоночник. В случае если матрас будет жесткий, то будет идти давление на позвоночник и вы только усугубите ситуацию в целом.  (заболевание остеопороз см.http://www.spina.ru/uslugi/us/osteoporoz-osteopeniya#ct)


----------



## klyuha (26 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это нормальный разговор двух специалистов, просто один, пока, чуть больше знает, другой разберется и будет скоро знать больше.


Идет такая жаркая дискусия, что менее опытные в ней не всегда могут сдержать своих эмоций. Это - не беда. Зато у нас, пациентов, есть надежда: мы будем спать на хороших матрасах!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2013)

Человечек написал(а):


> При желании приобрести матрас, пациенты и клиенты проходят первичную консультацию врача. Собирается анамнез, после чего клиенту, дается рекомендация по подбору матраса с учетом индивидуальностей и заболеваний позвоночника (если таковые имеются) или же в целях профилактики заболеваний позвоночника.
> Остеопороз, это ломкость костей в первую очередь, и таким пациентам, рекомендуется выбирать матрас средне-мягкий или мягкий. Во время сна матрас должен подстраиваться под тело, в том числе и под позвоночник. В случае если матрас будет жесткий, то будет идти давление на позвоночник и вы только усугубите ситуацию в целом. (заболевание остеопороз см.http://www.spina.ru/uslugi/us/osteoporoz-osteopeniya#ct)


Добавлено: Jun 26, 2013 5:25 AM
Не буду комментировать .


----------



## Gala_Il (26 Июн 2013)

В 2009 году возникла проблема приобретения хорошего матраса. Остановили свой выбор на "ортопедическом" матрасе Sleep Dream Soft multi (S1000).
_ Из описания:  Матрас имеет разную жесткость сторон, и отлично подходит тем, кто не __определился с жесткостью матраса (мягко-эластичный и средне-жёсткий) прекрасная поддержка для спины (даже для людей с большим весом). Состав матраса: Натуральный латекс 3см - Льноджутовый войлок - Независимый пружинный блок (580 пружин/кв.м)«AGRO» - Льноджутовый войлок - Койра латексированная 3см - Натуральный латекс 3см. Максимальный вес на одно спальное место 130 кг._
Исходили из соображений, чтобы 100кг мужа независимо прогибали свою часть пружинных блоков, а под мой позвоночник подстраивались мои "независимые пружины". Аналогичный матрас был фирмы Орматек.
 Когда на форуме появилась реклама матрасов д-ра Бобыря - улыбнулась знакомым характеристикам и порадовалась, что у нас уже есть именно такой-один, значит, правильный выбор сделали?!
Совершенно согласна, что подобный матрас должен иметь определение "анатомический", а название  "ортопедический матрас" неверно и вводит в заблуждение.

Мой отзыв: матрасом довольны, периодически переворачиваем на мягкую или жёсткую сторону. Мне больше по душе жёсткая, можно было бы выбрать слой койры ещё потолще.
Грыжу мою поясничную "ортопедический" матрас не излечил  , но очень помог в акробатических этюдах с набором подушечек в поисках позы для сна при утомительных болях. И после операции мне и психологически и физически комфортно на столь жизненно важном аксессуаре  .
PS: а ещё, очень нравится матрас малым детям, такой большой спортивный мат

 

!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2013)

> Исходили из соображений, чтобы 100кг мужа независимо прогибали свою часть пружинных блоков, а под мой позвоночник подстраивались мои "независимые пружины"


Правильно. Вес как способ подбора матраса.
Правда при едином блоке невозможно обеспечить разные параметры справа и слева от середины, для малого веса все равно будет жестковато, но тут главное удобство.
Тем неменее максимальный вес матраса надо подбирать приближенно к весу большЕго супруга. 130 кг, может быть жестко и для 100 кг, но повторюсь, главное удобство.


----------



## Gala_Il (26 Июн 2013)

Я оказалась невнимательной (не было необходимости). У нас не такой матрас. В рекламе д-ра Бобыря три матраса и все с латексным слоем с эффектом памяти. Мне такой "эффект" неприятен, пробовала. (Но это не означает, что и другим не понравится)
И если можно, небольшой коментарий к посту


Человечек написал(а):


> Матрасы Бобыря продаются в Клинике Бобыря по назначению врача-мануального терапевта.
> При желании приобрести матрас, пациенты и клиенты проходят первичную консультацию врача. Собирается анамнез, после чего клиенту, дается рекомендация по подбору матраса с учетом индивидуальностей и заболеваний позвоночника (если таковые имеются) или же в целях профилактики заболеваний позвоночника.


Это ж какие обследования потенциального клиента надо проводить, чтобы предложить всего только 3 вида матрасов?!
А ведь если всё это "взаправду", то столь серьёзный сервис должен добавлять немалую часть в стоимость изделия  .


----------



## Человечек (26 Июн 2013)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> Я оказалась невнимательной (не было необходимости). У нас не такой матрас. В рекламе д-ра Бобыря три матраса и все с латексным слоем с эффектом памяти. Мне такой "эффект" неприятен, пробовала. (Но это не означает, что и другим не понравится)
> И если можно, небольшой коментарий к посту
> 
> Это ж какие обследования потенциального клиента надо проводить, чтобы предложить всего только 3 вида матрасов?!
> А ведь если всё это "взаправду", то столь серьёзный сервис должен добавлять немалую часть в стоимость изделия  .



из обследований, достаточно всего лишь МРТ- очень информативно
Добавлено: Jun 26, 2013 11:30 AM
Исходили из соображений, чтобы 100кг мужа независимо прогибали свою часть пружинных блоков, а под мой позвоночник подстраивались мои "независимые пружины".
возможен вариант, если ортопедическое основание позволяет, то можно приобрести 2 матраса для каждого из партнеров, с учетом особенностей и заболеваний каждого, и подобрать по жесткости.


----------



## Алексей2101 (26 Июн 2013)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!)
Буквально на прошлой неделе закончились все силы терпеть боли в поясничном отделе из-за моей "сидячей" работы (работаю в доставке корпусной мебели водителем). Пробовал по советам на разных форумах специальные корсеты и пояса, однако они плохи тем, что не смотря на различные убеждения все-таки немного сковывают мои движения, да и вообще, чувствуешь себя как в какой-то бочке. Попробовал решить проблему с точки зрения не уменьшения нагрузки, а увеличения правильного отдыха для спины. По советам знакомых заказал 7-мизонный ортопедический матрас на сайте ***** (реклама вырезана модератором), рассчитанный на вес 100-130кг (мой вес 113кг), поскольку он толщиной 7,5см, а у нашей кровати есть борта, то положили на старый матрас. Кстати, новый матрас абсолютно перекрыл неровности старого. Подведя итог вышесказанному могу сказать, что боли в поясничном отделе тревожат только лишь к концу рабочего дня, чему я безмерно рад. Сам не пойму, почему раньше не догадался обратить внимание на свой сон! Единственное, жене нужно немного привыкнуть, ей жестковато)


----------



## Нася (27 Июн 2013)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> Я оказалась невнимательной (не было необходимости). У нас не такой матрас. В рекламе д-ра Бобыря три матраса и все с латексным слоем с эффектом памяти. Мне такой "эффект" неприятен, пробовала. (Но это не означает, что и другим не понравится)


Я не читала рекламу д. Бобыря, но выше я сразу же сказала свое мнение о матрасах с памятью тела. У нас другая ситуация - муж легче меня примерно на 20 кг, и он постоянно скатывался ко мне, в мою яму под моей попой. Ему бы нравился матрас - под ним он вообще не прогибался, но спать приходилось на другом конце, чтоб не скатываться. А вот я из своей ямы всю ночь пыталась выбраться, но это ведь невозможно - яма запоминается надолго и смена положения не помогает, то есть на живот уже не повернуться! Приходилось каждые три дня матрас переворачивать - перестилать всю постель и все такое. Ну очень неудобно. К слову покупали матрас на вес большим запасом даже к моему весу. От этого матраса пришлось избавиться, хоть и стоил он немалых денег. Покупали матрас сразу после моей операции на позвоночнике, я думаю он сыграл скорее негативную роль в моей реабелитации.


----------



## Человечек (27 Июн 2013)

подкатывание одного под другого может быть вовсе не из-за латекса с эффектом памяти.
1. из-за очень маленького расстояния между спящими. ширина матраса должна быть не менее 160 см. и между лежащими д.б. расстояние в среднем 10см. чтобы ряды пружин находящиеся между спящими были не задействованы не под тем не под другим.
2. ведь диаметр пружин и кач-во проволоки из которой в изготовлены пружины имеет не последнее значение, чем ниже кач-во и тоньше проволока, то пружины и не держат тело во время сна. и в итоге возникает яма под спящими.
3. не специалисты конечно и не могут знать, но латекс тоже бывает разной плотности, чем рыхлее и ниже плотность латекса тем проминание мягких слоев выше. это как % жирности в молоке.
А переворачивать матрас действительно это выход из данной ситуации.


----------



## Иван+ (5 Июл 2013)

Уважаемые гуру!
Посоветуйте, стоит ли покупать домой ортопедический матрас с осцилляционным массажем? Видел такие в отделении медицины сна в санатории "Барвиха".  В Москве нашел 2 марки матрасов с таким массажем, star-medico и medicotherm. Какой из этих матрасов лучше?


----------



## Человечек (8 Июл 2013)

добрый день!
давайте начнем с главного, для чего покупается матрас?
совместить массаж и матрас тоже хорошо, но дело в том что матрас считается ортопедическим, если в нем есть блок ортопедических пружин, в данных моделях их не просматривается.
использовать всегда массажный эффект и спать 8 часов на "трясущемся" матрасе это не правильно с мед. точки зрения. т.к. массаж в принципе не всем показан, есть ряд заболеваний при которых массаж делать нельзя.


----------



## Иван+ (8 Июл 2013)

Спасибо за ответ. 
Матрас выбираю и для сна и для массажа. То, что касается ортопедический или нет -- по ощущениям да. Пружин там нет, но на самом матрасе 7 (или 10, могу ошибаться) разных зон по плотности. Плюс он сам ещё 2х-сторонний, одна сторона до 100 кг, вторая после 100, на двуспальной кровати можно в один наматрасник 200 х 180 положить один с массажем 200 х 90 и один просто ортопедический 200 х 90.  Для каждого спящего своя жесткость получается, под свой вес. (это про medicotherm матрасы. про star-medico не нашел два в одном наматраснике). 
Массажную функцию рассматриваю как вариант для релаксации после физической нагрузки,  ещё интересна программа при проблемах в шейном и грудном отделе позвоночника и лимфадренаж.  "Трясёт" он 15 минут, потом можно уснуть, не вставая с массажной кровати) . С мед. точки зрения ещё посоветуюсь конечно с врачом. У немцев эти матрасы как оказалось в аптеках продаются.


----------



## klyuha (8 Июл 2013)

Иван+ написал(а):


> , ещё интересна программа при проблемах в шейном и грудном отделе позвоночника и лимфадренаж.


И что это великолепие стоит?


----------



## Иван+ (8 Июл 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> И что это великолепие стоит?


 
В Москве около 90т. в моей комплектации. Так от 70 есть. Ещё у немцев цену запросил, жду ответа.


----------



## klyuha (9 Июл 2013)

Иван+ написал(а):


> В Москве около 90т. в моей комплектации. Так от 70 есть.


Мдя... это гораздо больше затрат на мое погребение...


----------



## Loccitane (15 Июл 2013)

Спасибо Всем за консультацию! Я выбрала матрасик и новую кровать


----------



## alena_1978 (17 Авг 2013)

Ох и горячая тема))).Никогда бы не подумала, что матрасный вопрос может стать поводом для таких дебатов). Тоже вот после операции на 3-ей неделе, ушла спать со старенького дивана на пол, но на третий день поняла , что половая такая жизнь тоже не очень устраивает мою спину.))) Вот теперь "гуглю"))). информация из этой темы да и поможет мне...))) Всем удачной покупки и сладких снов после


----------



## tataafan (23 Авг 2013)

Нужно правильно выбрать матрас, сначала почитать в интернете, потом пойти в салон и поваляться на матрасах, выбрать тот на котором удобнее всего.


----------



## La murr (23 Авг 2013)

alena_1978 написал(а):


> Ох и горячая тема))).


Не то слово! На определённом этапе понимаешь, как важно для тебя комфортно спать! 
До операции спала на фанерном щите (положили на диван).  После операции даже комфортный мягкий уголок не могла перенести... И только с покупкой ортопедического матраса сон в радость!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2013)

А мы сделали пробник шириной 60 см, и даем попробовать на несколько ночей.
...и опыт, сын ошибок трудных..


----------



## douglas (2 Сен 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> *douglas*, на машине уже ездишь?


 
Ездил пару раз. понял что пока рано, боль в пояснице отдаёт в левый бок, не критично, но пока не стоит как мне кажется, купил ортопедический матрас, вещь)))
26см высота относительно дёшево и сердито)))
http://***


----------



## Loccitane (2 Сен 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> Ездил пару раз. понял что пока рано, боль в пояснице отдаёт в левый бок, не критично, но пока не стоит как мне кажется, купил ортопедический матрас, вещь)))


Поздравляю!!!
 какой купил?


----------



## La murr (2 Сен 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> купил ортопедический матрас, вещь)))


Ммм... Константин на Галатее!  Красиво! А если ещё и удобно!


----------



## Ольга . (2 Сен 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> купил ортопедический матрас, вещь)))
> 26см высота относительно дёшево и сердито)))
> http: // ***


Вы бы со ссылочками поаккуратнее были...


----------



## Loccitane (2 Сен 2013)

напиши название  ссылку удалили


----------



## La murr (2 Сен 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Константин на Галатее!





Loccitane написал(а):


> напиши название  ссылку удалили


----------



## Loccitane (2 Сен 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> Ездил пару раз. понял что пока рано, боль в пояснице отдаёт в левый бок, не критично, но пока не стоит как мне кажется, купил ортопедический матрас, вещь)))
> 26см высота относительно дёшево и сердито)))


 
а у меня такой 
Askona Sleep Style Vintage


----------



## douglas (2 Сен 2013)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Вы бы со ссылочками поаккуратнее были...



Ок, забылся от ортопедического удовольствия))))


La murr написал(а):


> Ммм... Константин на Галатее!  Красиво! А если ещё и удобно!



Очень удобно))) спасибо))
Добавлено: Sep 2, 2013 9:36 AM


Loccitane написал(а):


> а у меня такой
> Askona Sleep Style Vintage



Хороший но подороже конечно... Райтон галатея у меня. мне понравился после старого пружинного)))) высокий, как на троне теперь)))


----------



## Loccitane (2 Сен 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> Хороший но подороже конечно... Райтон галатея у меня. мне понравился после старого пружинного)))) высокий, как на троне теперь)))


Нам на троих (я, муж и Бусинка) нормально


----------



## douglas (2 Сен 2013)

*Loccitane*, у меня тоже не на одного)


----------



## La murr (2 Сен 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> мне понравился после старого пружинного)))) высокий, как на троне теперь)))


Достоинства ортопедического матраса видны после первой ночи! Я думаю, никто из сменивших обычное спальное место на "ортопеда", не пожалел!


----------



## douglas (2 Сен 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Достоинства ортопедического матраса видны после первой ночи! Я думаю, никто из сменивших обычное спальное место на "ортопеда", не пожалел!


 
Вообще грамотному обустройству спального места надо учить в школе)))


----------



## Loccitane (2 Сен 2013)

*douglas*, подушка тоже ортопедическая?


----------



## douglas (2 Сен 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> *douglas*, подушка тоже ортопедическая?


 
Нет,
тоже нужная вещь? какую брать?


----------



## Loccitane (2 Сен 2013)

*douglas*, я купила, мне нравится 
Так как остеохнодроз есть 100% в шее 
у меня вот такая Ортопедическая подушка Tempur Millennium
Добавлено: Sep 2, 2013 10:07 AM
ты почитай в интернете и обязательно сьезди и полежи


----------



## La murr (2 Сен 2013)

Моя ортопедическая подушка стоит 600 рублей - но её удобство бесценно!


----------



## любовь v (2 Сен 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Моя ортопедическая подушка стоит 600 рублей - но её удобство бесценно!


а у тебя какая??


----------



## douglas (2 Сен 2013)

*Loccitane*, спасибо посмотрю полежу...
*La murr*, да можно поподробнее о производителе или типе...


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2013)

douglas написал(а):


> La murr, да можно поподробнее о производителе или типе...


Подушка для сна "КОМФ-ОРТ" взрослая. У меня точно такая.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Сен 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> а у меня такой
> Askona Sleep Style Vintage


Ого, он на Галатее , а Вы на Аскольде, Славе, Стиле и Виталии.


----------



## Loccitane (4 Сен 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ого, он на Галатее , а Вы на Аскольде, Славе, Стиле и Виталии.


----------



## Xenie (23 Сен 2013)

Ой, с подушками, как с обувью, пока не поспишь, не поймешь...  может, конечно, у меня сложный случай, но я очень долго не могла подобрать, поэтому теперь их дома целый арсенал


----------



## Gala_Il (24 Сен 2013)

Xenie написал(а):


> Ой, с подушками, как с обувью, пока не поспишь, не поймешь...  может, конечно, у меня сложный случай, но я очень долга не могла подобрать, поэтому теперь их дома целый арсенал


И если не секрет (да и не реклама же!), на какой покойнее и комфортнее? Я ещё в поиске и сомнениях .


----------



## Xenie (24 Сен 2013)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> И если не секрет (да и не реклама же!), на какой покойнее и комфортнее? Я ещё в поиске и сомнениях .


В общем для себя я выбрала "ТОП-105" ее главное преимущество для меня оказалось наличие выемки и регулируемость по высоте.


----------



## Gala_Il (24 Сен 2013)

Xenie написал(а):


> В общем для себя я выбрала "ТОП-105" ее главное преимущество для меня оказалось наличие выемки и регулируемость по высоте.


Спасибо! А эффект памяти не раздражает?


----------



## Xenie (24 Сен 2013)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> Спасибо! А эффект памяти не раздражает?


Я бы не сказала, что он там сильно выражен, в общем нет


----------



## Loccitane (24 Сен 2013)

Xenie написал(а):


> В общем для себя я выбрала "ТОП-105" ее главное преимущество для меня оказалось наличие выемки и регулируемость по высоте.


на мою подушку похоже


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2013)

А разве не в этой теме было видео - лекция о подушках, что-то не могу найти.
Хочу дать посмотреть своему производителю.


----------



## Ольга . (24 Сен 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А разве не в этой теме было видео - лекция о подушках, что-то не могу найти.


Не эта, случайно https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2612/page-5#post-164624? Она в теме про ортопедические подушки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2013)

Спаааасибочки!


----------



## Gala_Il (24 Сен 2013)

Xenie написал(а):


> В общем для себя я выбрала "ТОП-105" ее главное преимущество для меня оказалось наличие выемки и регулируемость по высоте.


Я положила глаз на подушки Симкина  . Колеблюсь: недешёвые, а вдруг не подойдёт со временем  .
"Ночная симфония"  или "7-е небо" 
(о них тоже было немного в теме о выборе ортопедических подушках  ).


----------



## La murr (24 Сен 2013)

*Gala_Il*, вот эта, присмотренная Вами, "7-е небо", практически копия моей недорогой любимой подушки!


----------



## Gala_Il (24 Сен 2013)

Записала в память себе:


La murr написал(а):


> " любимой подушки!"


Благодарю !


----------



## La murr (30 Авг 2016)

До операции по поводу спондилолистеза спала исключительно на жёстком.
Мне даже фанерный щит папа принёс - мы водрузили его прямо на мягкий уголок!
Вот такое спальное место немного облегчало мне жуткие боли...
А после операции выяснилось, что спать на жёстком я категорически не могу!
В ФЦН г.Новосибирска спрашивала у лечащего врача, какой жёсткости матрас мне теперь рекомендуется.
Было сказано: средней жёсткости.
В общем, приехав из ФЦН, промучившись ночь на прежнем спальном месте, утром, еле дождавшись открытия магазина, помчались с мужем покупать большую кровать с так необходимым мне теперь матрасом средней жёсткости. 
Хочу сказать, что с той ночи и по сей день считаю свой матрас самым лучшим.
Засыпаю на нём, как на облачке.


----------



## Moscow-1 (1 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте.
Имею в наличии протрузии поясничного отдела и небольшие грыжи шморля в грудном.
Держу себя в форме: отжаться и подтянуться - не вопрос; 35 лет.
Пару месяцев назад купил матрас: жесткого типа, с "памятью" и независимыми пружинами.
И если дискомфорт в поясничном отделе прошел сразу, то грудная часть позвоночника сошла с ума: появилось обострение остеохондроза: весь отдел хрустит как будто расшатали позвонки, появились неприятные ощущения (но не боли).
Как уезжаю на дачу, где другой диван - все наоборот: не очень комфортно пояснице, а грудной отдел приходит в норму за пару ночей.

Понятно, что большинство скажет: меняй матрас.
Отвечу так: Для меня это весьма будет непросто, да и вопрос в том, в чем причина таких разностях в спине для одного матраса?
Поменять матрас могу до 6-го числа и надеюсь с вашей помощью прояснить менять ли и на какой вариант!
Буду признателен за любые мнения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

Спина сутулая и спите на спине?
А на даче диван не раскладываете, спите на половинке?


----------



## Moscow-1 (26 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Спина сутулая и спите на спине?
> А на даче диван не раскладываете, спите на половинке?


Слегка сутулость присутствует. Больше люблю спать на боку и животе. Диван на даче с независимыми пружинами шириной 1,6 м спального места.
Я не могу понять почему отличный матрас вызывает обострения в грудном отделе, когда поясничная часть совсем не беспокоит. Что за особенности с сюрпризами???


----------



## Bralex (9 Окт 2017)

А что може сказать по поводу матрасов на диван высотой до 10 см. ?
типа *Футон Хелп* с наполнителем Spring foam. Вроде пишут с ортопедическим, с анатомическим эффектом. Средней жосткости. Хочу купить чтобы на диван стелить на ночь


----------



## La murr (9 Окт 2017)

@Bralex, мне это предложение не кажется серьёзным... 
Для меня этот матрас точно не подходит.


----------



## горошек (9 Окт 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Bralex, мне это предложение не кажется серьёзным...
> Для меня этот матрас точно не подходит.


А почему? Дело в высоте или в наполнителе? Мне вот ортопедическая накладка высотой 9 см на очень жёсткий диван очень даже комфортной кажется.


----------



## La murr (10 Окт 2017)

@горошек, дело и в высоте, и в наполнителе. 
Мне идеально подошёл высокий (21 см.) матрас с блоком независимых пружин.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2017)

Рабочая высота = объем бедер-объем талии : 2+3-5 см для мягкости под бедром.

Остальные сантиметры, нужны только на момент двойного веса.
Двойной вес на одном месте, думаю не надо объяснять!


----------



## горошек (10 Окт 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @горошек, дело и в высоте, и в наполнителе.
> Мне идеально подошёл высокий (21 см.) матрас с блоком независимых пружин.


Ну не знаю... У моих был высокий матрас с с пружинами, вроде ортопедический какой-то, зять говорил, он покупал. Не комфортно было. Никто не толстый, но по ощущению проваливались в него. Особенно, если сесть на край, то он прям уходит под тобой вниз. И, если лечь без подушки или на очень тонкой, то есть ощущение, что ноги чуть ли не выше головы поднимаются, т к их вес меньше. Поменяли на накладку в 9 см на жёсткий диван. Комфортно. А как же некоторые тогда вообще на жёстком любят спать? А по формуле нам надо где-то см 30. Хотя смысл формулы тоже не очень ясен Получается, что пузатым, у которых "где талию делать будем?" вообще матрасы не нужны.


----------



## La murr (11 Окт 2017)

@горошек, 
До операции спала на жёстком (очень жёстком).
После операции предпочтения изменились.
Конечно, всё очень индивидуально, выбор нужно делать, ориентируясь на собственные ощущения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну не знаю... У моих был высокий матрас с с пружинами, вроде ортопедический какой-то, зять говорил, он покупал. Не комфортно было. Никто не толстый, но по ощущению проваливались в него. Особенно, если сесть на край, то он прям уходит под тобой вниз. И, если лечь без подушки или на очень тонкой, то есть ощущение, что ноги чуть ли не выше головы поднимаются, т к их вес меньше. Поменяли на накладку в 9 см на жёсткий диван. Комфортно. А как же некоторые тогда вообще на жёстком любят спать? А по формуле нам надо где-то см 30. Хотя смысл формулы тоже не очень ясен Получается, что пузатым, у которых "где талию делать будем?" вообще матрасы не нужны.


Интересно увидеть Ваш расчёт! Давно не видел человека с осиной талией и бёдрами как у Кардашьян. Покажите расчёт.
Объём пуза и талия немного разные вещи!

О, написал фразу и увидел ошибку в формуле!
Ширина бёдер - ширина талии : 2, вот так точнее!
Пробуйте.


----------



## горошек (11 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, вот я сразу почему-то подумала, что надо бы на 2 разделить. А так... Бёдра 92, талия 66, если не ужиматься. Последнее время немного поправилась, а так... почти 90-60-90 было. Да, получается, что и деля на 2 накладка в 9 см маловата, но по ощущениям комфортно. А пузо по-любому на талии растёт.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Ноя 2017)

Я вот на такой подушке сплю! Мне нравится. С проблема в шеи с утра встаю отдохнувший, ничего нигде не болит.
Ортопедическая подушка Trelax Respecta


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2017)

Ширина плеч и высота подушки?
Но! Главное это удобство.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Я сплю на размере "М". Я на ней всяко полежал прежде чем купить и не прогадал. Она идеальная для меня просто. Спать очень комфортно!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (17 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Trelax


А у меня спинка ортопедическая от этой же фирмы, на стуле прикреплена, очень приятно сидеть, опершись на такую замечательную спинку!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

А у меня вот такая (размер S)  на 1 см может выше ширины плеча, но на мои миниатюрные плечики подушек точь в точь не найти) удобно спать на спине, и-то, непривычно мне, хот ьсплю на ней уже месяц, кажется, что она твердая, хотя голова проваливается ,а шея как бы на валике лежит) в итоге я сплю как идиот, полежу на ней, потом беру обычную подуху (которая повыше) и на ней на боках сплю, в итоге просыпаюсь, что я сплю на спине на высокой подухе (которая для сна на боку, зато как жеж удобно) но голова на ней высоко))) и перекладываюсь на ортоедическую подуху на спину опять...такая котовасия с этими подушками. Зато ,когда после бокала винишка засыпаешь на высокой подушке, просыпаешься, а шея у тебя загнута не пойми как, зато удобно-то кааак, кайф. В общем, мне на ортопедической не удобно спать, я на ней только временами лежу че делать?)

вот эта подушка


Однако, господа, хочу добавить, что до применения этой орт подушки мне на обычной уже спать было неудобно, шея уставала и казалось, что сплю на твердой доске. Зато после этой подушки все остальные кажутся теперь удобными мягонькими перинками. Ну и матрасиком я обзавелась мягким, тоже типо ортматрас, спать удобно, на жестком болело все ,а на мягоньком кайф. МОжет от того ,что мой вес 46 кг


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Матрас это надо чтобы по весу был. У меня с весом 70 кг матрас средней жесткости примерно. Если мягче, что проваливаюсь, если тверже, то все болит.
Подушку очень сложно на сам деле подобрать. Я много перепробовал пока выбрал то, что подходит.
Причем я могу сказать, что иногда да бывает такое, что ты как-бы устал от этой подушки и хочется по ниже лечь на обычную. Но на обычной быстро становится еще хуже и и ты сразу ложишься на эту, после чего неприятное ощущение исчезает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Я сплю на размере "М". Я на ней всяко полежал прежде чем купить и не прогадал. Она идеальная для меня просто. Спать очень комфортно!


Размер в См плеча и подушки?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

Доктор, а если подушка на 1 см примерно повыше плеча- она неправильная?(( блин, стоила мне 6 тыр, а меньше не было((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

Очень правильно, плечо-то в матрас провалится еще.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо) ура


----------



## Fever (19 Ноя 2017)

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, подобрать матрас!
4 года назад купила полужесткий матрас с независимыми пружинами, ориентировалась на удобство. До этого времени проблем со спиной во время сна не было. Через какое-то время поясница начала проваливаться в матрас и тянущее ощущение появилось. Я перекладывала матрас, переворачивала, на время помогало. Потом решила что нужно более жесткое ложе, чтобы поясница не проваливалась. Купила год назад кокосовый наматрасник 5-сантиметровый Dream Line. Поначалу стало лучше, потом к утру стали появляться боли в пояснице слева (и лежать на левом боку больнее). Причем боль, от которой просыпаешься. Когда встаю, начинаю ходить или сидеть, боль проходит. Боль появляется через 6-7 часов сна. Но мне нужно спать 8 как минимум. Получается, я несколько лет не могу выспаться нормально. Какой матрас мне нужно? Мой рост 166, вес колеблется от 74 до 78, 36 лет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Больно-то, где? На бедре сбоку?


----------



## Fever (19 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, боли в пояснице слева.
Точнее в поясничном отделе позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

И болит только лежа на левом боку?


----------



## Fever (19 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И болит только лежа на левом боку?


начинается скорее когда сплю на левом. когда переворачиваюсь на правый- чуть стихает, но не проходит. только ночью эта боль появляется


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Сперва понять от чего болит, матрас не лечит.
Твердый матрас на боку спать не дает, надо чтобы бедро провалилось, поэтому полужесткий, если талия выраженная.
Вот фото на спине, так же и на боку матрас должен приспособиться под Ваши анатомические особенности.


----------



## Fever (19 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за Ваш ответ! Боль появляется только во сне, после 5-6 часов сна. В другое время боли нет. И раньше - до наматрасника - она не появлялась. Поэтому я связываю это с неудобством для тела во сне. Может такое быть, что мышцы, удерживающие позвонки, перенапрягаются, устают, и от этого боль?
И еще такой момент. В июле я отдыхала в санатории, там была кровать с мягким матрасом (кажется латекс), какой-то дешевый стандартный матрас. Там таз проваливался еще сильнее, чем на полужестком, но поясница за 2 недели ни разу не заболела! Возможно, мне нужен мягкий матрас?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Так и я об этом.
Если там не болело, то скорее всего причина в матрасе.
Если болит независимо от матраса, то надо дифференцировать с веноспондилопатией.


----------



## Fever (19 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, значит, сейчас вернуться к полужесткому матрасу? Или попробовать мягкий? Нужен ли матрас с разными зонами жесткости?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Разные зоны жесткости и есть считай мягкий матрас.
Можно не менять, просто взять мягкую накладку см в 8-10 толщиной.


----------



## Fever (19 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, а какой лучше использовать мне?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Лучше наших нет. Конечно.
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/tovary/ti-price/metod-ortorelaksacii./


----------



## Fever (19 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю!


----------



## горошек (19 Ноя 2017)

Чем больше читаю тему, тем больше не понимаю ничего. Вроде считалось, что на мягком спать вредно. У дочери, при переезде к мужу, был толстый мягкий пружинный матрас. Больше ничего о нём не знаю, покупал муж, но вроде ортопедический, дорогой точно. Что значит мягкий? Садишься на его край, и он под тобой на половину сжимается. А когда я ложилась на него, то было ощущение, что ноги чуть выше головы подняты, потому что меньше тяжесть у них. Дочь с трудом уговорила мужа, и поменяли на жёсткий диван с ортопедической накладкой, к сожалению, не из центра Доктора Ступина, т к у нас был уже купленный ранее. Вроде удобно, но вот читаю, и берут сомнения: может зря от дорогущего отказались?


----------



## Fever (19 Ноя 2017)

Я тоже жесткий наматрасник купила из тех же соображений. на полужестком тянуло поясницу, а на жестком - четко боль в позвоночнике началась. остается вариант попробовать более мягкий.


----------



## горошек (19 Ноя 2017)

У нас накладка полужёсткая см 9. Но вот последнее время кругом слышу именно про мягкие пружинные. Ну, Малышевой, понятно, Аскона заплатила за рекламу. Ну тут люди понимающие. Но, может и правда, каждому своё...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Каждому свое.


----------



## Cant (19 Ноя 2017)

У меня матрас Аскона. Брал почти 4 года назад. Он не жесткий, а какой-то упругий, что-ли. Толщина около 20 см. Проблем не испытывал никогда. Выдерживает двоих))
У дочки матрас мягкий. Первое время после операции не мог на нем лежать. Сейчас нормально.
А в больнице на койке были то ли 2, то ли 3 тряпичных матраса войлочные на досках. Там был кошмар))


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Ноя 2017)

Да матрас нужно чтобы удобный. Жесткость матраса это индивидуальная величина зависит от веса тела.


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (7 Май 2018)

Roxy_Sochi написал(а):


> На прошлой неделе начинала болеть шея после сна, поменяла подушку на ортопедическую с валиком,


Расскажите пожалуйста, какую подушку приобрели(можно фото).


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (7 Май 2018)

в ритме с жизнью написал(а):


> Расскажите пожалуйста, какую подушку приобрели(можно фото).


Наберите в поисковике роллека, не буду писать, кто производит )) С двух сторон валики, один пониже, другой повыше. Я несколько дней к ней привыкала, не воздушное облако, но зато (у меня) шея благодарна.


----------



## Юля Денисова (22 Окт 2018)

тоже матрасы аскона нравятся


----------



## _ТатьянА_ (25 Апр 2019)

Скажите кто-нибудь покупал ортопедический матрац? И какой?


----------



## Bagira (25 Апр 2019)

_ТатьянА_ написал(а):


> Скажите кто-нибудь покупал ортопедический матрац? И какой?


У меня ортопедический, Аскона.
Очень нравится. НО! Любой матрас нужно "мерить". Повторюсь, все мы разные, разного веса, со своими лордозами и кифозами, поэтому кому-то нужно мягче, кому-то жестче.
 Я когда выбирала, полежала на каждом минут по 15, в разных положениях ( да, матрас только лежа выбирается). Попалась очень хорошая девочка - консультант, 2 часа со мной возилась.
Тот, который у Вас на картинке, я рассматривала, как походный вариант, с собой в машине возить, на случай ночевки в гостях, но знакомые сказали, что он быстро приходит в негодность, все эти шарики быстро расползаются из центра матраса по краям.


----------



## La murr (25 Апр 2019)

@_ТатьянА_, про матрасы сюда и сюда загляните, пожалуйста.


----------



## _ТатьянА_ (25 Апр 2019)

@Bagira, подскажите что за магазин где можно полежать и выбрать матрац?  В Москве?


----------



## La murr (26 Апр 2019)

_ТатьянА_ написал(а):


> что за магазин где можно полежать и выбрать матрац?


Татьяна, сейчас уже во всех уважающих себя магазинах, торгующих ортопедическими матрасами, покупателю разрешают полежат на выбранной модели и оценить свои ощущения.
Я так же свой матрас выбирала.


----------



## Gekko (7 Июл 2019)

Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли спать больным с мпк на матрасах с эффектом памяти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2019)

Нужно!


----------



## Pleion (10 Мар 2021)

В идеале нужно чтобы было с одной стороны жёсткий, а с другой средней жёсткости, ортопедическое такое понятие не существуют все они анатомические, отличаются они лишь составом, в лучшем случае лучше пружиный блок который прогибается под таз и плечи и голова при этом лежит на подушке а не плечи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2021)

Ортопедическое покрытие значит с каким-то воздействием, кроме анатомического соответствия.
Но кое что есть уже есть:
- https://diggistretch.ru/
- https://www.detensor.ru/
- https://www.zdorovajaspina.com/


----------



## Лягушка-путешественница (24 Окт 2021)

Добрый день! Задались вопросом купить матрас. Спина у меня проблемная, есть небольшой сколиоз и огромная грыжа ПОП. Обострения нет, бывают нечасто. Но частенько беспокоят боли в позвоночнике в грудном отделе после сна или нагрузок, бывают и в шейном. Есть подозрение, что предыдущий матрас с пружинами независимыми вообще только испортил картину, после него и начались боли в грудном отделе, он был честно говоря странный, не сказать, что мягкий, или жёсткий, но вот это проваливание тела зонами под пружинами мне не понравилось. Когда перешла на старый жёсткий диван, спалось лучше.
В общем сейчас выбираю матрас-беспружинный. Что-то сгоряча присмотрела высокой жёсткости ( так как муж 110 кг и я около 80), а сейчас задумалась, может быть взять матрас средней жёсткости, а с другой средней мягкости, вдруг обострение, говорят, при нем лучше на мягком? Или взять высокой жёсткости и средней на другой стороне, а при обострении мягкий топпер?
Поговорите со мной, а? Они такие дорогие, боюсь выбрать фигню.


----------



## La murr (24 Окт 2021)

Лягушка-путешественница написал(а):


> ...сейчас выбираю матрас-беспружинный...


Здравствуйте!
Не советовала бы такой по разным причинам.
С разницей в весе с супругом брали с блоком независимых пружин средней жёсткости - я даже не чувствую, когда муж переворачивается.
Не думаю, что Ваши боли в грудном отделе мог спровоцировать подобный матрас...
До операции нуждалась в очень жёсткой поверхности, после жёсткое вызывало дискомфорт.

На форуме несколько тем о выборе ортопедических матрасов, посмотрите рекомендации врачей или пройдите онлайн подбор с учётом своих предпочтений и имеющихся проблем с позвоночником -
Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения
На каком матрасе спать при сколиозе
Ортопедические матрасы Бобыря: отзывы, вопросы и ответы


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2021)

@Лягушка-путешественница, я покупала матрас на сайте «Много сна», как по мне, недорого совсем там. Брала для дочери и зятя. Пружинный тоже не устроил, особенно дочь, она любит пожёстче. А на этот ложишься и ноги выше головы задираются, и на краю кровати тоже не посидишь. Хотя был он дорогой и хорошей фирмы. Взяла им как раз с разной жесткостью сторон, но вроде средней и выше средней, но точно уже не помню. Спят на выше средней, обоих устроил. За 2 года нисколько не промялся. Точное название уже не скажу, не помню. Но на этом сайте можно почитать отзывы, он все таки дают некое представление о матрасе, больше, чем аннотация. Размер там можно подобрать любой, выбор огромный, доставка бесплатная. Мне кажется оптимально высота матраса 12 см, меньше 10 точно брать не стоит, а больше - решайте сами. Но мне кажется, что 12 вполне хватит для компенсации и лишних денег можно не переплачивать за высоту.


----------



## Лягушка-путешественница (24 Окт 2021)

@La murr, спасибо за совет! Вот может мы продешевили, не знаю, но матрас был ужасным, муж ночью переворачивался и я просто подлетела к верху при малейшем движении. А почему не советуете беспружинный? Я выбрала сэндвич из искусственного латекса и кокосовой койры, такой матрас точно не промнется, боюсь только, что не будет ли сильно жёстко, попробую изучить все темы, спасибо!



горошек написал(а):


> @Лягушка-путешественница, я покупала матрас на сайте «Много сна», как по мне, недорого совсем там.


Смотрела там тоже, и ещё российскую марку Dimex тоже присмотрела там неплохие беспружинные. А у вас с койрой или только ппу, наверное высокой плотности?


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2021)

Лягушка-путешественница написал(а):


> А у вас с койрой или только ппу, наверное высокой плотности?


С одной стороны койра. Про плотность не помню уже. Выбирала, читая отзывы.


----------



## Приморец (10 Фев 2022)

Ольга61 написал(а):


> Я часто просыпаюсь с больной шеей и верхней частью спины. Моему знакомому в такой ситуации помогла смена матраса, купил ортопедический, самый жесткий. Но я слышала, что на жестком спать вредно. Помогите, пожалуйста, выбрать матрас, я имею в виду не конкретную марку, а характеристики. Да забыла написать, у меня шейный остеохондроз. Спасибо.


А я бы рекомендовал матрасы и подушки из латекса вьетнамские в РФ продают через сайт у нас в семье такие всем нравятся.


----------



## mtusi1997 (30 Ноя 2022)

Приморец написал(а):


> А я бы рекомендовал матрасы и подушки из латекса вьетнамские в РФ продают через сайт у нас в семье такие всем нравятся.


Ой, а я ими тоже пользуюсь. Могу рекомендовать и мужу помогают.


----------

